# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Deklarata universale e të drejtave të njeriut dhe Islami

## Cappuccino

Deklarata universale e te drejtave te njeriut dhe islami 
Nje krahasim me Koranin dhe Haditet

Artikulli 1) Te gjithe njerzit jane te lire dhe te barabart ne dinjitet dhe te drejta qe nga lindja. Ata posedojne arsyen dhe ndergjegjen dhe duhet te ndeshin njeri tjetrin ne mendje dhe vllazeri.

 Koran 4/144. O ju qe besoni! mos i beni pabesimtaret per shoke para besimtareve. Deshironi t'i jepni Allahut nje deshmi te hapur kunder juve?

Koran 9/28. O ju qe besoni! Me te vertet, sherbetoret e idhujve jane te papaster...

Koran 4/101. Dhe kur te levizni neper vendin, atehere nuk eshte per ju mekat, ne qoftese ju e shkurtoni lutjen, kur te frikoheni se pabesimtaret do te ju bien ne qafe. Me te vertet, pabesimtaret jane armiku i bindur i juve. 

 Koran 2/178. O ju qe besoni, hakmarrjen per te vrarit e keni obligim: I liri per te lirin, skllavi per skllavin, dhe gruaja per gruan. Sikur t'i hiqet (lirohet) njerit dicka nga vllau i tij, atehere duhet te ngritet kerkesa per larje te denimit me liresi, dhe vrasesi vullnetmire duhte t'i paguaj viktimes para per gjakun. Kjo eshte nje lehtesi per juve dhe nje zemergjeresi. Dhe kush te bene me vone nje krim, ate e kap nje denim i rende.

Me fjale te tjera, barazia e njerzeve ne islam nuk akzeptohet. Takime vllazerore duhet te kete vetem ne mes te besimtareve. Tmeeeerr..... 

Artikel 2) Secili njeri ka te drejten e barabart per te drejtat dhe lirit e deklaruara ne konvet pa ndonje dallim rasor, ngjyre, gjinie, gjuhe, feje, bindjeje politike apo dicka tjeter, prejardhjes kombetare dhe sociale, pasuris, lindjes dhe rrethanave te tjera. Nder te tjera nuk guxon te behet dallim lidhur me qendrimin politik, juridik dhe internacional te vendit apo zones, te se ciles nje person i takon, pa bere dallim se a eshte ai vend i pavarur apo jo, a ka apo nuk ka qeveri funkcionale etj.

Koran 9/29. Luftoni (vritni) ata nga populli i shkrimit, te cilet nuk besojne ne Allah dhe diten e fundit, dhe te cilet nuk e shohin te palejueshme ate qe ka ndaluar Allahu dhe i derguari i tij dhe te cilet nuk e ndjekin besimin e vertet, derisa sa ata te paguan haraqin vullnetarisht dhe te pranojne skllaverimin e tyre.

Koran9/5.Dhe kur te kene kaluar muajt e ndaleses, vritni sherbetoret e idhujve, kudo t'i takoni, dhe kapeni ata, rrethoni dhe pergjoni ata ne cdo kurth. Nqs i bien pizhman, fillojne te luten dhe paguajne haraqin, pastaj lirojauni rrugen. Me te vertet, Allahu fal gabimet, eshte zemergjere.

Koran 9/123. O ju qe besoni, luftoni ata nga pabesimtaret qe i keni te aferm, lejoni qe te ndijejne gjithe fuqine tuaj; dhe ta dijeni, qe Allahu eshte ne anen e adhuruesve te tij.

Koran 4/34. Meshkujt jane pergjegjes per femrat, sepse Allahu njeren pale e ka kategorizuar mbi tjetren dhe ata nga pasuria e tyre dhurojne (japin). Per kete jane femrat e pershtatshme te degjueshme(bindshme) dhe  me ndihmen e Allahut i fshehin gjerat sekrete te burrave te tyre. Ndersa ato prej te cilave keni friken se jane te pabindura ndaj jush, qortoni, lereni te shkojne te vetmuara ne krevat dhe goditni. Nqs ato me pastaj ju binden urdherave tuaj, mos kerkoni pretekst ndaj tyre; Allahu eshte i lartngrituri, i madhe.


Artikulli 3) Secili njeri ka te drejt te jetoje, te jete i lire dhe te jete i sigurt.

Koran9/5.Dhe kur te kene kaluar muajt e ndaleses, vritni sherbetoret e idhujve, kudo t'i takoni, dhe kapeni ata, rrethoni dhe pergjoni ata ne cdo kurth. Nqs i bien pizhman, fillojne te luten dhe paguajne haraqin, pastaj lirojauni rrugen. Me te vertet, Allahu fal gabimet, eshte zemergjere.

Artikulli 4) Askush nuk guxon te mbahet ne skllaveri dhe bujkroberi; Skllaveria dhe tregtia me skllavet jane ne gjitha format te ndaluara.

Koran 2/178. O ju qe besoni, hakmarrjen per te vrarit e keni obligim: I liri per te lirin, skllavi per skllavin, dhe gruaja per gruan. Sikur t'i hiqet (lirohet) njerit dicka nga vllau i tij, atehere duhet te ngritet kerkesa per larje te denimit me liresi, dhe vrasesi vullnetmire duhte t'i paguaj viktimes para per gjakun. Kjo eshte nje lehtesi per juve dhe nje zemergjeresi. Dhe kush te bene me vone nje krim, ate e kap nje denim i rende.

Koran 4/24. Dhe juve ju jane te ndaluara femrat e martuara, me perjashtim te atyre, qe keni te drejt ti merrni (dmth. femrat skllave, robereshat)

Koran 16/75.Allahu ua jep juve shembelltyren ne dore nga nje skllave, nje bujkrobi, sepse ata nuk ka pushtet (forc) per asgje; dhe nga nje te lire, te cilin veht ne e kemi furnizuar, dhe ai jep nga ajo ne fshehtesi dhe haptas. Jane keto te barabarta? Qmimi eshte Allahu! Megjithate te shumtet nga ju nuk e dine kete.

Dmth. Kurani e trajton skllaverin si nje institucion normal.

Artikulli 5) Askush nuk guxon t'i nenshtrohet dhunes ose trajtimit poshterues dhe jonjerzor.

Quran5/38 Hajduti dhe hajdutja - keputjauni duart per ate qe kane bere dhe si denim frikedhenes nga Allahu. Dhe Allahu eshte i gjithefuqishmi.

Artikulli 6) Secili njeri ka gjdokund te drejt per mirenjohje si person me te drejta te barabarta. 
. 
Artikulli 7) Cdo njeri eshte para ligjit i barabart dhe gezojne te drejten, pa dallime, per mbrojtje te barabart para ligjit. Secili gezon te drejten e tij per mbrojtje te barabart para cdo trajtimi ndryshe, e cila do te anashkalonte deklaraten e mesiperme.

Quran 2/282.O ju qe besoni, nqs e huazoni nga njeri-tjetri dicka per nje kohe te caktuar, atehere shenojeni. Nje shenues duhet ne pranin tuaj besnikrisht te dokumentoj kete; dhe asnje shenuas nuk duhet te refuzoj te shenoj (dokumentoj huan); Allahu e ka mesuar te shenoj. Pra, ai duhet te shenoj dhe borgjlia te diktoi. Dhe ai duhet te kete frike Allahun dhe asgje nga ajo te shperdoroj.
Nqs se eshte ai i cili e merr si detyrim dokumentimin, i paaft, te diktoj, keshtu le te dikojne ata qe jane afer, sipas drejtesise. Dhe thirreni 2 meshkuj per deshmitar; dhe nqs 2 meshkuj nuk jane ne dispozicion, atehere nje mashkull dhe dy femra, qe ju duken juve si deshmitar te pershtatshme, keshtu qe nqs njera prej te dyjave bene gabim, tjetra i vie  memorjes se saj ne ndihme.   :pa dhembe:   Dhe deshmitaret nuk duhte te refuzojne, kur te thirren per deshmitare. Kjo eshte me e drejt para Allahut dhe me e kapshme per deshmine dhe me e pershtatshme, qe te mos bieni ne dyshim;(per kete shkak, mos leni pa dokumentuar), vecse nese eshte qarkullim mallrash dore ne dore: ne kete rast nuk duhet te jete mekat, ne qofetese ju nuk e shenoni (dokumentoni). Dhe kini deshmitar, kur t'i shesni njeri-tjetrit; dhe kopistit dhe deshmitarit nuk duhet ti sjell ndonje te met. Nqs e beni, atehere jeni te padegjueshem. Dhe kini frik Allahun; Allahu do tua jep juve dijen, sepse Allahu i dine te gjitha gjerat.

Me fjal te tjera, deshmia e femres vlen sipas Kuranit vetem 1/2.

Artikulli 8) Secili njeri ka te drejten e tij per mbrojtje juridike para gjygjesise brendashteterore kunder te gjitha veprimeve shteterore te cilat e lendojne te drejten e tij personale.
Artikulli 9) Askush nuk guxon te arrestohet, te futet ne arrest ose te debohet nga vendi, arbitrarisht.

Artikulli10) Secili njeri gezon te drejten e tij te barabart per nje proces gjygjesor jopartiak dhe te pavarur, i cili ka per te vendosur per te drejtat dhe detyrimet e individit ose tjera akuza te ngritura kunder tij.

Artikulli 11)  Secili njeri i cili akuzohet per nje veprim te paligjshem, duhet te kategorizohet si i pafajshem, derisa te deshmohet fajesia e tij ne nje proces gjygjesor, ne te cilin jane te garantuara te gjitha kompetencat e nevojshme per mbrojtjen fair te tij sipas ligjit.

Artikulli 12) Askush nuk guxon tu nenshtrohet nderhyrjeve arbitrare ne jeten e tij private, ne familje, shtepine dhe nderin e tij. Secili individ ka te drejten mbrojtese kunder nderhyrjeve te tilla.

Artikulli 13) Secili individ ka te drejten e tj per levizje dhe te drejten e lire per banim brenda nje shteti.


Artikulli 16) Meshkujt dhe femrat e afta per martese, gezojne te drejten pa dallim rase, shtetesie, feje te lidhin kuror dhe te krijojne nje familje. Ata kane, gjate lidhjes se marteses, gjate marteses dhe gjate c'kurorzimit te drejtat e njeta. Martesa guxon te lidhet vetem me deshiren dhe vullnetin e lire te qiftit.


Koran 2/221. Dhe mos u matohuni me sherbetoret e idhujve para se te behen besimtare; Madje nje skllave besimtare eshte me e mire se nje sherberote e idhujve,sado te ju pelqej ajo. Dhe mos i martoni femrat besimtare me sherbetoret e idhujve, para se te behen ata besimtare; madje nje besimtare skllav, eshte me i mire sesa nje sherbetor i idhujve, sado te ju pelqej ai juve...

Koran 4/34. Meshkujt jane pergjegjes per femrat, sepse Allahu njeren pale e ka kategorizuar mbi tjetren dhe ata nga pasuria e tyre dhurojne (japin). Per kete jane femrat e pershtatshme te degjueshme(bindshme) dhe  me ndihmen e Allahut i fshehin gjerat sekrete te burrave te tyre. Ndersa ato prej te cilave keni friken se jane te pabindura ndaj jush, qortoni, lereni te shkojne te vetmuara ne krevat dhe goditni. Nqs ato me pastaj ju binden urdherave tuaj, mos kerkoni pretekst ndaj tyre; Allahu eshte i lartngrituri, i madhe.

Koran 25/52.  Mos iu bind te pafeut...

Femrat muslimane nuk guxojne te martohen me nje jomusliman. Tmeeerr....


Koran 4/3. Dhe nese kini frik, ju nuk dot vepronit padrejt kunder jetimeve, atehere martoni femrat, qe ju duken te kendshme, dy ose tri ose kater; dhe nese kini frik te mos keni te ardhura, atehere martoni vetem nje ose cka posedon e drejta e juaj, ajo qe ju takon (nje roberesh)...

Koran 4/24. Dhe juve ju jane te ndaluara femrat e martuara, me perjashtim te atyre qe keni te drejt t'i keni (robereshat).

Koran 4/25. Nese ndonjeri nga jush nuk mund te ja lejon vetes te martohet me femra besimtare: atehere merrni ato qe ju takojne ( Roberesha), domethene robereshat besimtare te juajat te luftes. Dhe Allahu e njeh besimin e juaj me se miri.

Hadith Bukhari: Volume 7, Book62, Nummer 67; Abu Huraira tregoi: Profeti Muhamet tha, " Nje e vej dhe nje nene e pjekur nuk duhet te martohet pa pyetur, dhe nje virgjeresh nuk duhet te martohet pa pajtimin e saj. " Njerzit e pyeten Apostullin e Allahut: "Oh apostelli i allahut! si mund te kuptojme pajtimin e saj?? Apostulli i Allahut tha: " Heshtja e saj indicon pajtueshmrin e saj respektivisht lejen e saj."

Edhe Muhameti muar te drejten nga Allahu per martes me dhune. Tmeeeeerr.... :djall sarkastik:  

 
Artikulli 17) Secili individ ka te drejten e tij vetjake ose ne grup per pronen e tij. Askujt nuk guxon t'i grabitet pasuria arbitrarisht.(


Koran 8/1.Ata te pyesin ty per placken. " Placka i takon Allahut dhe te derguarit te tij. Per kete keni frike Allahun dhe sillni gjerat ne harmoni me njeri tjetrin dhe bindjuni Allahut dhe te derguarit te tij, nese jeni besimtare."


Vazhdon...

----------


## forum126

O Capucino me qumesht

Ketu behet fjale per konventat perpara ligjit dhe gjykatesit kur gjykon nje ceshtje.Kurse Islami e ka ne aspektin e zgjedhjes se shoqerise dhe luftimit te te keqes.


Me gjej nje konvente ku thuhet qe hajduti eshte i barabarte me te ndershmin.Me gjej nje konvente ku thuhet se Krimineli eshte i barabarte me te vrarin.

Injoranca jote ska dyshim qe eshte e ngulitur me hedhje vertikale ne trurin tend te brisht pervers.




> Hadith Bukhari: Volume 7, Book62, Nummer 67; Abu Huraira tregoi: Profeti Muhamet tha, " Nje e vej dhe nje nene e pjekur nuk duhet te martohet pa pyetur, dhe nje virgjeresh nuk duhet te martohet pa pajtimin e saj. " Njerzit e pyeten Apostullin e Allahut: "Oh apostelli i allahut! si mund te kuptojme pajtimin e saj?? Apostulli i Allahut tha: " Heshtja e saj indicon pajtueshmrin e saj respektivisht lejen e saj."
> 
> Edhe Muhameti muar te drejten nga Allahu per martes me dhune. Tmeeeeerr....


O Kremkaramel Zoti ti befte te gjithe femijet e tu besimtare muslimane dhe qofte per ty ky denim shpirteror dhe psikologjik mos shpif per ate qe se di.I derguari dhe Krijesa e Zotit profeti dhe vula e te gjithe profeteve deri ne diten e Kijametit tha qe vajza duhet te heshti sepse vajza eshte e turpshme ne thenien e fjales perpara prinderve ose deshmitareve dhe nese ajo kundershton atehere quhet mohim por nese hesht heshtja tregon pohim thote i derguari i Zotit .

----------


## Lioness

Cappuccino, ka shume menyra se si mund te adresohet kjo ceshtje.  
Realisht Arabia Saudite eshte i vetmi vend qe nuk e ka nenshkruar Deklaraten Universale per te drejtat e njeriut.  Por jemi te ndergjegjshem qe ka shume shtete qe e kane nenshkruar (sa per sy e faqe) dhe nuk e ndjekin.  Mjafton te shikosh raportime te ndryshme nga Amnesty International apo organizata te tjera per te drejtat e njeriut.  Edhe US, bile argumentohet qe e ka shkelur ate deklarate.
Konkretisht debati mbi Deklaraten Universale eshte se a duhet te kete prioritet individi apo shoqeria, a duhet te drejtat e nje individi te vihen para traditave, zakoneve, menyren e jeteses te nje shoqerie? 

PS: Cappuccino, nqs ky debat mbeshtetet vetem me citime nga Kurani, atehere fare mire mund te gjesh citime ne Bibel per te argumentuar te njejten gje.

----------


## forum126

*Të Drejtat e Njeriut në Islam*

Me emrin e Allahut, Bamirësit të Përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit.

”*O njerëz! Ne ju kemi krijuar ju prej një mashkulli e një femre, dhe ju kemi bërë popuj e fise, që ta njihni njëri-tjetrin. Më fisniku tek All-llahu, është ai, që më së shumti i ruhet Atij…” (el-Huxhurat, 13)

”Njerëzit janë të barabartë, si dhëmbët në krehrin e endësit, nuk ka përparësi të arabit ndaj joarabit. Dhe as të të bardhit ndaj të ziut”. (Muhammedi a.s.)*

Në kohën kur njerëzit kishin falsifikuar dhe ndryshuar me-sa*zhin dhe librat e Zotit (Tevratin dhe Inxhilin), duke sajuar besime të reja dhe duke braktisur Islamin burimor; në kohën kur bota ishte mbretëri e territ dhe injorancës, kur njerëzimi jetonte në gje*ndje barbare; kur dy mbretëritë më të mëdha, Irani dhe Bizanti, jetonin nën pushtetin e tiranisë, të klasës së privilegjuar dhe të diskriminimit; kur Evropa ishte pre e barbarëve dhe jetonte në errësirë, kurse Amerika ishte ende e pazbuluar dhe banohej nga njerëz gjysmë të egër, All-llahu i Madhëruar, nëpërmjet Muham*medit a.s., shpalli Islamin.

Islami, i cili përbën hallkën e fundit në zinxhirin e fesë hyjnore, na mëson se njeriu është qenia më me vlerë e gjithësisë.

Ai është një krijesë e veçantë, të cilën e ka dalluar i Madhi Zot kundrejt krijesave të tjera. Duke u nisur nga ky botëkuptim islam, duhen parë edhe të drejtat e njeriut dhe obligimet e tij ndaj Krijuesit, universit dhe shoqërisë. Në mësimet e Islamit merren parasysh të gjitha nevojat e njeriut dhe jepen udhëzime të shumta e të përsosura për secilin rast. Ky është një element, të cilin nuk mund ta gjejmë në legjislaturat e tjera.

Sistemi islam i legjislaturës, u qaset problemeve nga një kënd i gjerë, duke u bazuar në njohjen e shpirtit të njeriut, në njohjen e ndjenjave dhe prirjeve të tij, në njohjen e jetës së njeriut, duke marrë parasysh nevojat dhe ndryshimet e tij, duke krijuar lidhje organike mes vlerave fetare dhe morale.

Natyra njerëzore, njeriut i është dhuruar nga Zoti. Njeriu lind i lirë, por megjithatë gjithkund është nën pranga. Të drejtat e njeriut në Islam janë të rrënjosura thellë në të kuptuarit se Zoti dhe vetëm Zoti, është autor i Ligjit, dhe se Ai është burim i të gji*tha të drejtave njerëzore.

Për të kuptuar largpamësinë e të drejtave në Islam, është e nevojshme të theksojmë se të drejtat e njeriut në Islam janë pjesë përbërëse e vizionit integral që muslimani ka ndaj Zotit, universit dhe njeriut. Kjo do të na ndihmojë që të përcaktojmë dimensionet e këtyre të drejtave, specifikën dhe ndikimin e tyre në jetën e njeriut.[1] 

Raporti ndaj të drejtave të njeriut qëndron apo bie me besimin në Zotin. Ata që e mohojnë Zotin padashje, të gjitha të drejtat ia detyrojnë natyrës mëshiruese njerëzore, madje edhe kur gënjejnë vetveten me thirrjen për gjoja “të drejta natyrore”.[2]

Në Islam, vullneti individual i nënshtrohet vullnetit Hyjnor dhe ka supremaci të interesave të përgjithshëm kundruall interesave personale.

Islami kërkon që njeriu të kuptojë vendin e tij në univers dhe lidhjet e tij me Të Gjithëpushtetshmin. Ai kërkon prej tij të ku*ptojë që duhet të bëjë jetë të respektuar e të mos pranojë poshtë*rim e nënshtrim; që ai nuk është thjesht një kombinim mishi, kockash e gjaku me nevoja e dëshira vetëm materiale; dhe që ai duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm, i lirë e krijues dhe duhet ta zotërojë veten, vullnetin dhe jetën e tij.[3]

Njeriu, që nga lindja, është i lirë dhe i barabartë me të tjerët. Të gjithë njerëzit janë lindur nga i njëjti paraardhës dhe kanë të njëjtën natyrë: 

”Ju të gjithë jeni bijtë e Ademit, kurse Ademi është krijuar prej balte”[4] 

Nuk mund të mohohet se njerëzit përgjithësisht dallojnë në bazë të gjuhës dhe ngjyrës, mirëpo ky ndryshim nuk ndikon në barabarësinë e tyre dhe qenësinë e njëmendtë njerëzore. Këto da*llime janë sikurse ndryshueshmëria e ngjyrave të luleve në kop*sht, ose sikurse llojllojshmëria e modeleve që përdor njeriu. Privilegjet dhe përparësitë mbi bazën e gjuhës dhe ngjyrës, të cilat kanë ekzistuar tek popuj të ndryshëm, mohohen kategori*kisht nga Islami.[5] 

Islami ka parashtruar të drejta themelore universale dhe i ka dhënë njerëzimit një kod ideal për të drejtat e njeriut që para 1400 vjetësh. Qëllimi i këtyre të drejtave është të treguarit e nderit dhe dinjitetit të mbarë njerëzimit, anulimi i eksploatimit, shtypjes dhe padrejtësisë. 

Korpusi i të drejtave të njeriut do të jetë stabil vetëm po qe se të drejtat fundamentale kuptohen në pajtim me pikëpamjen islame si të drejta që nuk i krijon njeriu, por thjesht i zbuloi dhe i pranoi si përherë ekzistuese.[6]

Islami të drejtat e njeriut i ka sanksionuar me ligj, dhe ka si*guruar mbrojtjen e tyre duke proklamuar se njeriu gëzon të drejta të patjetërsueshme dhe detyra të obligueshme, pa marrë parasysh gjendjen dhe pozitën e tij, për vetë faktin e të qenit njeri.[7] 

Kur flasim për të drejtat e njeriut në Islam, nënkuptojmë ato të drejta që njeriut i janë dhënë dhe i janë dhuruar nga Zoti me vetë aktin e krijimit. Përderisa të gjithë njerëzit janë të barabartë në parim, Islami nuk pranon që individë të caktuar të trajtohen në mënyrë të ndryshme nga të tjerët. Është e njohur thënia e Umerit të Madh r.a., që i tha valiut të Egjiptit, Amr ibn Asit, pasi i biri i tij kishte goditur një egjiptian gjatë një kalërimi: ”Që kur i skllavëroni njerëzit, sa kohë që nënat e tyre i lindin të lirë! “ [8]

Islami nuk beson se ka grupe e klasa të caktuara, që janë lind*ur për të qenë të nënshtruara, e grupe e klasa të tjera, që janë lind*ur vetëm për të sunduar. 

Për muslimanët, çdo e drejtë duhet t’i kthehet burimit hyjnor - Kur’anit apo Synetit të Pejgamberit a.s. E drejta islame është tipi*ke në insistimin se të drejtat themelore nuk mund t’i përcaktojë njeriu, por vetëm mund të kontribuojë për ndriçimin e tyre.[9]

Të drejtat e përpiluara, nga ligjvënësit ose kuvendet e ndrysh*me ligjvënëse, mund të flaken, ashtu sikurse edhe janë miratuar. Ndërkaq, të drejtat që janë dhënë nga Zoti, nuk mund t’i hedhë poshtë ose t’i flakë asnjë individ apo çfarëdo institucioni qoftë![10]

Të drejtat janë të patjetërsueshme vetëm nëse janë të vetëve*tishme, dhe s’janë vullnet i monarkut, i parlamentit apo i klasës, me një fjalë, nëse janë dhunti e Zotit, nëse kanë lindur dhe janë krijuar me njeriun. Ato janë një aspekt i dinjitetit njerëzor dhe, si të tilla, ato mbijetojnë kohën, kushtet e historinë dhe shkojnë deri tek akti i Krijimit.[11] 

Kartat, proklamatat dhe rezolutat e përpiluara e të aprovuara nga njerëzit, nuk mund të krahasohen me të drejtat e sanksionuara nga Zoti. Të parat nuk e kanë fuqinë e duhur obliguese, ndërkaq të dytat janë pjesë e pandashme e besimit islam. 

Të drejtat e tij janë me kuptim material dhe me kuptim shpi*rtëror. Të gjitha të drejtat përgjithësisht kanë të bëjnë me dinjite*tin e njeriut, ku strumbullar, pas të drejtës për jetën, janë e drejta e barazisë dhe e lirisë. Këto janë dy të drejta të natyrshme të nje*riut, sepse janë të pandashme nga vetë natyra e tij. Nga e drejta për jetë rezulton e drejta e ruajtjes së dinjitetit njerëzor. Jeta është ndijim dhe përjetim material i personalitetit të njeriut, kurse di*njiteti është ndijim shpirtëror i tij.[12]

Bota perëndimore mburret me historinë e të drejtave të nje*riut. Ajo pohon zëshëm se koncepti i parë i të drejtave elementare të njeriut rrjedh nga Magna Carta e Britanisë. Shkurtimisht, histo*riku i të drejtave të njeriut është: 

*1. Karta e Madhe e Lirive (Magna Charta Libertatum), viti 1215.

2. Ligji për të Drejtat (Bill of Rights), viti 1689;

3. Deklarata Amerikane e Pavarësisë, viti 1776, 

4. Deklarata Franceze për të Drejtat e Njeriut dhe Qytetarëve, viti 1789.[13]*

Në Perëndim, Magna Charta, e vitit 1215, kremtohet si doku*ment i madh, i cili, me shkrim, vërteton sigurinë juridike të të gji*thë (atëbotë) ”të lirëve” dhe, po ashtu, e obligon edhe mbretin që t’u përmbahet ligjeve valide.

Muslimanët e pranojnë Kur’anin si një bazë juridike, i cili i obligon të gjithë njerëzit, pa përjashtim që t’u përmbahen dispo*zitave të dhëna prej tij dhe kjo qysh prej rreth 600 vjet para Magna Chartas. Muslimanët, jurisprudencën e tyre e kanë fituar para 1400 vjetësh, prej Allahut, me shpalljen e Kur’anit, që vlen për të gjithë njerëzit, madje, për të gjitha krijesat që ekzistojnë dhe për të gjitha kohët Ndërkaq, njerëzit në Perëndim, këto të drejta i kanë përmbledhur prej njerëzve të tjerë dhe për këtë gjë u desh të pritnin vitin 1776[14]

Formulimi i të drejtave të njeriut në qarkun kulturor perëndi*mor, rrënjët e veta i ka në një kryengritje kundër dirigjimit të plotë 1700-vjeçar kishtar dhe kundër totalitarizmit sundues auto*krat. Ndërkaq, muslimanët nuk është dashur që duke u mbështe*tur tek Zoti, të shpiknin fillimisht të drejtat e njeriut e pastaj t’i fitonin nga sunduesit. Ata, vetëm është dashur të kujdeseshin për kthimin dhe referimin në fundamentet e Islamit, që të largonin regjimet e padrejta.

Perëndimi duhet ta dijë se liritë e fituara, për shumë shekuj në Perëndim, janë të instaluara në Kur’an. Krahas lirisë, në jetën is*lame, gjithsesi hyjnë edhe një varg obligimesh ndaj Zotit dhe ba*shkësisë, të cilat paraqesin bazë për një strukturë sociale, prej së cilës kultura perëndimore-hedoniste do të mund të mësonte. [15] 

Prandaj, Islami na mëson se çdo njeri, pavarësisht nga vendi, feja, ngjyra, gjinia, shtresa shoqërore, thjesht për faktin se ai është qenie njerëzore, i gëzon të drejtat e tij të patjetërsueshme.

Islami nuk bën vetëm deklarimin e të drejtave të njeriut, duke i përkufizuar si të drejta të natyrshme të tij, duke bërë rekoma*ndime deklarative për respektimin e tyre, sikurse bëjnë shumë shtete, por garanton zbatimin e tyre. Të drejtat e njeriut në Islam, nuk janë të karakterit deklarativ, por janë obligim imperativ për çdo pushtet ligjdhënës dhe pushtet ekzekutiv.[16]

Në vazhdim do të shohim se nuk ekziston kontradiktë esenci*ale ndërmjet mësimit islam dhe perëndimor për të drejtat e nje*riut.[17] Përkundrazi, Islami është sistem (komplementar) i të drejtave të njeriut.[18]

San Mak Brajd, profesor i universitetit të Dablinit, ish-minist*ër i jashtëm i Irlandës dhe ish-sekretar i përgjithshëm i komisionit ndërkombëtar për të drejtën, gjatë dialogut ndërmjet disa juristëve dhe mendimtarëve nga Evropa dhe disa dijetarëve të Arabisë Sau*dite, mbajtur në Rijad nga data 22-25 mars 1972, duke shprehur admirimin e tij për të drejtën islame, thotë: *“Këtu, nga ky vend islam, duhet të proklamohen të drejtat e njeriut, e jo nga ndonjë vend tjetër. Është detyrë e dijetarëve muslimanë që t’i proklamo*jnë opinionit publik botëror, faktet e panjohura, mosnjohja e të cilave ka qenë shkak për shtrembërimin e imazhit të Islamit, muslimanëve dhe pushtetit islam.”*[19] 

Padyshim se është detyrë e gjithë dijetarëve muslimanë që t’i paraqesin parimet e larta morale të Islamit, qëndrimin e Islamit për barazinë e njerëzve në aspekt të dinjitetit dhe të drejtave the*melore të njeriut: “Ne me të vërtetë i kemi nderuar bijtë e Ade*m*it...” (el-Isra, 70). Duhet të paraqesim urtinë e Islamit, tolerancën e tij, aspektet e tij thellësisht humane dhe fleksibilitetin e tij, për të qëndruar përherë vital dhe për t’i përcjellë të gjitha periudhat e zhvillimeve të dobishme. Edhe ky punim i shërben këtij qëllimi. Me plot të drejtë dijetari i madh, Mevdudiu, thotë: “Besimi ynë islam, gjithnjë e më shumë, freskohet e forcohet, kur shohim se madje edhe në këtë kohë moderne, - e cila bën aq shumë zhurmë me pohimet e saj për progres dhe lumturi, - bota akoma nuk është në gjendje dhe as që do të jetë në gjendje të përpilojë ligje më të drejta e më të paanshme se ato që janë dhënë nga Islami, para 1400 (e më shumë) vjetësh”.

Në vazhdim pason Deklarata (e Kajros) për të Drejtat e Njeriut.

*Deklarata Islame e të Drejtave të Njeriut*

Me emrin e Allahut, Bamirësit të Përgjithshëm, Mëshiruesit.

*”O njerëz! Ne ju kemi krijuar ju prej një mashkulli e një femre, dhe ju kemi bërë popuj e fise, që të njihni njëri-tjetrin. Më fisniku tek All-llahu, është ai që më së shumti i ruhet Atij. All-llahu, me të vërtetë, është shumë i dijshëm dhe i informuar mirë.” (el-Huxhurat, 13)*  

Vendet anëtare të Konferencës Islamike: 

- Duke pasur besim të plotë tek Allahu, i Madhëruar, Krijuesi i të gjitha qenieve, Dhuruesi i të gjitha mirësive, i Cili e krijoi njeriun në formën dhe trajtën më të mirë, e nderoi duke e bërë atë mëkëmbësin e Tij në Tokë; i Cili i ka besuar njeriut të ndërtojë dhe mirëmbajë Tokën që Ai Vetë e krijoi, dhe i ka kërkuar njeriut që t’u përmbahet mësimeve dhe obligimeve Hyjnore dhe të shfry*tëzojë gjithçka në Tokë e qiell në shërbim të tij. 

- Duke besuar në Mesazhin e Muhamedit a.s., i cili ishte i ngarkuar me pejgamberinë dhe fenë e vërtetë si mëshirë për nje*rëzimin, si çlirues për të gjithë njerëzit e skllavëruar, dhe shkatë*rrues i të gjithë tiranëve e njerëzve arrogantë në këtë jetë; i cili (i Dërguari i Allahut), shpalli barazi të vërtetë ndërmjet të gjithë njerëzve; duke mos dhënë preferencë të një personi ndaj një tjetri përveçëse në devocion, i cili anuloi të gjitha dallimet ndërmjet njerëzve, të cilët Allahu i ka krijuar prej një njeriu të vetëm.

- Të mbështetur në besimin e pastër monoteist, mbi të cilin është ngritur Islami, ku gjithë njerëzimit i bëhet thirrje dhe ftohet që të mos adhurojë askënd tjetër përveç Allahut të Madhëruar, të mos shoqërojë asgjë tjetër gjatë adhurimit të Allahut dhe të mos marrë hyjni të tjera për adhurim përveç Allahut; besim i cili është i vetmi që formon bazën e vërtetë të lirisë, dinjitetit dhe integri*tetit njerëzor dhe deklaron lirinë e njeriut prej skllavërisë nga njeriu tjetër.

- Të mbështetur në ato që Sheriati i amshueshëm Islam i shpalli për njeriun në lidhje me ruajtjen e besimit, fesë, shpirtit, mendjes, nderit, dinjitetit, dhe pasardhësit; mbështetur, gjithashtu, në universalitetin dhe gjithëpërfshirjen e Sheriatit Islam, në të gjitha rregullat, gjykimet dhe vendimet e tij, ku kombinohen në mënyrë të shkëlqyer shpirti dhe materia, dhe ku respektohen e nderohen ndjenjat dhe inteligjenca.

- Me qëllim që të theksohet rëndësia e rolit historik dhe kul*turor, që Ymeti Islam, Komuniteti (Botëror) Islamik ka luajtur në të gjitha aspektet në historinë e njeriut në Tokë, pasi që Allahu i Madhëruar e bëri këtë Ymet më të mirin e popujve, i Cili krijoi njerëzimin për të trashëguar një qytetërim dhe kulturë të balancu*ar, të qëndrueshme dhe universale, që lidh këtë botë dhe botën tjetër; trashëgimia (e këtij Ymeti) e cila bashkon shkencën me be*simin, Ymet i cili shpresohet të luajë në ditët e sotme një rol të rëndësishëm si dhe të udhëheqë njerëzimin që është denigruar, i cili ka humbur në rryma dhe drejtime konkurruese, duke ofruar zgjidhje për problemet e qytetërimit materialist. 

- Me miratimin e arritjeve njerëzore, që kanë të bëjnë me të drejtat e njeriut, që mbrojnë njeriun kundrejt keqtrajtimit, dhunës dhe abuzimit, duke theksuar lirinë e njeriut dhe të drejtën e tij për një jetë më të mirë dhe trashëguese, që të jetohet në kushte që përputhen me Sheriatin Islam.

- Me ilustrimin e shembujve se, pavarësisht nga përparimi madhështor që njeriu ka arritur në fushën materiale, ai ka dhe do të vazhdojë të ketë nevojë të madhe për një përkrahje shpirtërore që bazohet në besim, me qëllim që të forcohen këto arritje ma*dhështore të qytetërimit të përparuar, që është e nevojshme me qëllim që të mbrohen të drejtat njerëzore në këtë shoqëri.

- Duke besuar, në përputhje me Islamin, se të drejtat themelo*re dhe liritë publike, janë pjesë integrale e besimit dhe fesë isla*me; askush nuk ka të drejtë, fillimisht, t’i ndalojë ato plotësisht apo pjesërisht, duke besuar gjithashtu se askush nuk ka të drejtë t’i shkelë këto të drejta, apo t’i injorojë ato; këto (të drejta theme*lore) janë Hyjnore dhe Qiellore; ato janë përcjellë prej pejga*mberëve të Zotit në të gjithë Librat e Shenjtë; në fakt, Allahu i Madhëruar e autorizoi Muhammedin a.s., Pejgamberin e Tij të fu*ndit, dërguar mbarë njerëzimit, i cili përmbylli misionet dhe me*sazhin e të gjithë pejgamberëve dhe të dërguarve të mëparshëm, me këto të drejta themelore; përveç kësaj respektimi i këtyre të drejtave themelore, është një lloj i adhurimit; ndërkaq, neglizhimi i të drejtave të tilla, apo cenimi i tyre është një akt mëkatar; në bazë të Islamit, çdo individ është përgjegjës, indivi*du*alisht, për të respektuar me vendosmëri këto të drejta; edhe Ymeti është gjitha*shtu përgjegjës, kolektivisht, për t’i respektuar këto të drejta.

Bazuar mbi këto që u thanë më lart, vendet anëtare të Konfe*rencës Islamike deklarojnë si më poshtë:

*Neni 1*

*a)* I gjithë njerëzimi përbën një familje të madhe, anëtarët e së cilës i bashkon nënshtrimi ndaj Zotit dhe të qenët e tyre bij të Ademit (paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të). Të gjithë njerëzit janë të barabartë në aspektin e dinjitetit dhe nderit njerëzor. Të gjithë njerëzit janë gjithashtu të barabartë në aspekt të përgjegjësisë. Asnjë përkatësi ngjyre, gjuhe, gjinie, besimi fetar, përkatësi poli*tike, status social, apo çfarëdo tjetër, nuk shërben si faktor diskri*minues ndërmjet tyre. Besimi i vërtetë dhe i shëndoshë është e vetmja siguri dhe garanton ngritjen e dinjitetit njerëzor për për*kryeshmërinë njerëzore.

*b)* Të gjitha qeniet njerëzore janë (si) familje e të Plotfuqish*mit, më i miri i të cilëve është më i dobishmi ndaj të gjithëve. Nuk ka privilegje për ndonjërin mbi të tjerët, veçse në bazë të de*votshmërisë (drejtësisë) dhe veprave të mira.

*Neni 2*

*a)* Jeta është dhuratë e Allahut. Ajo i garantohet çdo qenieje njerëzore. Të gjithë anëtarët e shoqërisë, dhe të gjitha shtetet dhe vendet duhet të veprojnë për ta mbrojtur këtë të drejtë, kundër të gjitha llojeve të agresionit. Jeta nuk duhet të merret pa një arsye ligjore të përcaktuar (sipas dispozitave të Sheriatit).

*b)* Është e ndaluar të përdoren mënyra dhe mjete që çojnë në shfarosjen e racës njerëzore.

*c)* Mbrojtja dhe ruajtja e jetës njerëzore është obligim ligjor i Sheriatit. 

*d)* Sigurimi i njeriut nga dëmtimi i tij fizik, është e drejtë e garantuar. Askush nuk ka të drejtë të cënojë sigurinë e tij. As*kush, gjithashtu, nuk ka të drejtë të prekë sigurinë e tij, pa një arsye ligjore. Shteti duhet ta sigurojë këtë të drejtë.

*Neni 3*

*a)* Në raste të përdorimit të forcës, ose gjatë luftës së arma*tosur, është e ndaluar (e paligjshme) të vrasësh ata që nuk marrin pjesë në luftimin aktual, sikur janë të moshuarit, gratë dhe fëmij*ët. Personat e plagosur e të sëmurët, gëzojnë të drejtën e ndihmës mjekësore. Robërit (të burgosurit e luftës) kanë të drejtë të ushqe*hen, të strehohen dhe të vishen. Ndalohet gjymtimi i trupave të viktimave të vrara të luftës. Robërit e luftës duhet të shkëmbehen. Familjeve që janë ndarë për shkak të luftës u jepet e drejta për t’u bashkuar.

*b)* Është e ndaluar të presësh (apo të shkulësh) pemë, të dë*mtosh të lashtat dhe kafshët që prodhojnë qumësht, të shkatërrosh ndërtesa dhe pajisje të tjera civile të armikut, përmes bombardi*meve apo hedhjes në ajër, etj.

*Neni 4*

a) Çdo qenie njerëzore gëzon të drejtën e integritetit, nderit, dhe reputacionit të tij, gjatë jetës, si dhe pas vdekjes së tij. Shteti dhe shoqëria duhet të mbrojnë kufomën dhe vendin e varrimit (varrezën) të të ndjerit.

*Neni 5*

*a)* Familja është njësia bazë e shoqërisë. Martesa është baza për ndërtimin dhe formimin e familjes. Meshkujt dhe femrat kanë të drejtën e martesës. Asnjë kufizim i bazuar në racë, ngjyrë apo kombësi, nuk duhet të vendoset për t’i kufizuar ata prej martesës. 

*b)* Shoqëria dhe shteti duhet të veprojnë për të larguar të gji*tha pengesat e martesës. Përveç kësaj, ata duhet të përpiqen për ta bërë atë të lehtë dhe ta mbrojnë e të kujdesen për familjen.

*Neni 6*

*a)* Gruaja është e barabartë me burrin për sa i përket dinjitetit dhe nderit njerëzor. Asaj i jepet e drejta për të drejta dhe detyra të barabarta. Asaj i jepet e drejta e personalitetit të vet civil, e pava*rësisë financiare dhe ajo ka të drejtë të ruajë emrin dhe mbiemrin e saj. 

*b)* Burri duhet të kujdeset për të gjitha nevojat financiare të familjes së tij dhe duhet të sigurojë të gjithë kujdesin dhe përkra*hjen e mundshme.

*Neni 7*

*a)* Çdo fëmijë, qysh nga lindja, gëzon të drejtën - e prindërve të tij, shoqërisë dhe shtetit - e ruajtjes, edukimit, kujdesit materi*al, kujdesit arsimor dhe vëmendjes morale. Fetusit dhe nënës du*het t’u sigurohet gjithashtu një kujdes i veçantë.

*b)*  Prindërit dhe kujdestarët kanë të drejtë të zgjedhin llojin e edukimit që ata pëlqejnë (apo preferojnë) për fëmijët e tyre. Sido*qoftë, interesi dhe e ardhmja e fëmijëve duhet të merret në konsi*deratë, në dritën e vlerave morale dhe parimeve të Sheriatit.

*c)* Prindërit kanë të drejtat e tyre kundrejt fëmijëve të tyre. Të afërmit, gjithashtu, kanë të drejtat e tyre ndërmjet tyre, në për*puthje me ligjet dhe parimet e Sheriatit.

*Neni 8*

*a)*  Çdo individ ka të drejtën për të ushtruar të drejtat e tij të plota, në lidhje me marrjen e obligimeve dhe kryerjen e tyre. Në*se individi është i kufizuar për një kohë jo të gjatë për të ushtruar aftësitë e tij, plotësisht a pjesërisht, valiu (kujdestari) duhet të ca*ktohet në vend të tij.
*
Neni 9*

*a)*  Kërkimi i dijes është obligim. Ofrimi dhe sigurimi i arsimi*mit është detyrë e shoqërisë dhe shtetit. Shteti duhet të sigurojë mënyrat dhe mjetet e edukimit dhe të sigurojë shumëllojshmërinë e formimit arsimor për t’i shërbyer interesit dhe mirëqenies së anëtarëve të shoqërisë. Arsimimi gjithashtu duhet t’i japë mundë*sinë njeriut për të mësuar rreth Islamit, si një besim dhe mënyrë jete, dhe fakteve të universit dhe si të shfrytëzojë pasuritë materi*ale për të mirën dhe mirëqenien e njerëzimit.

*b)* Çdo njeriu i njihet e drejta që në institucionet e ndryshme, sikurse janë familja, shkolla, universiteti, media etj. të marrë for*mim shekullar e fetar dhe në këtë mënyrë të integrimit dhe bala*ncimit, të mund të zhvillojë personalitetin e tij, të forcojë besimin e tij në Allahun e Gjithëfuqishëm dhe të lartësojë konsideratën e tij ndaj të drejtave dhe detyrave të njeriut.



*Neni 10*

*a)* Njeriu duhet të ndjekë dhe të zbatojë fenë e tij të lindur (Islamin). Si rrjedhim, askush nuk ka të drejtë ta detyrojë tjetrin apo ta shtrëngojë atë të bëjë diçka kundër natyrës së tij. Përveç kësaj, askush nuk ka të drejtë të shfrytëzojë varfërinë e dikujt, do*bësinë apo padijen e tij, për t’i ndryshuar fenë apo për ta bërë ate*ist.

*Neni 11*

*a)* Njeriu lind i lirë. Askush s’ka të drejtë ta skllavërojë atë, ta poshtërojë, ta pushtojë apo ta shfrytëzojë. Nuk duhet të ekzistojë robëri tjetër përveçse robërimit ndaj Allahut të Gjithëfuqishëm.

*b)* Të gjitha llojet e kolonializmit ndalohen plotësisht. Kolo*nializmi është forma më e keqe e skllavërisë. Popujt që vuajnë nën zgjedhën e kolonializmit, kanë të drejtë ta çlirojnë veten prej kolonializmit. Popujt e tillë kanë të drejtën e vetvendosjes së fatit të tyre. Të gjithë popujt e tjerë duhet të përkrahin kauzën e drejtë dhe të arsyeshme të luftimit kundër të gjitha formave të koloni*alizmit dhe pushtimit të të gjitha llojeve. Të gjithë popujt kanë të drejtë të ruajnë pozitën dhe identitetin e tyre të pavarur e të kenë kontroll mbi të gjitha burimet natyrore.

*Neni 12*

*a)* Çdo qenie njerëzore ka të drejtë të lëvizë lirisht duke zgje*dhur vendbanim të përshtatshëm për vete, brenda vendit a shtetit të tij, apo madje edhe jashtë vendit të tij. Por, nëse një njeri është i pasigurt (në vendin e tij), ai ka të drejtë të kërkojë strehim në një vend tjetër. Vendi që i ofron strehim duhet ta mbrojë personin e tillë, nëse arsyeja e këtij azili nuk përfshin një krim ligjor (sipas Sheriatit).



*Neni 13*-

*a)* Shteti dhe shoqëria duhet të sigurojnë punë për çdo person të aftë (për punë). Çdo individ duhet të gëzojë lirinë për të zgje*dhur punën më të përshtatshme që i përgjigjet dhe i shërben më së miri interesave të tij dhe interesave të shoqërisë. Punonjësi du*het të gëzojë të drejtën e tij të mbrojtjes dhe sigurisë, dhe të gjitha sigurimet e garancitë e mirëqenies sociale. Punonjësi nuk duhet të ngarkohet për të bërë atë që nuk është i aftë ta bëjë. Punëtori nuk duhet të detyrohet kundër dëshirës së tij për të bërë punë të caktu*ara. Punëtori nuk duhet të shfrytëzohet apo të dëmtohet. Punëtori, mashkull a femër, pa ndonjë dallim, ka të drejtën e shpërblimit të drejtë. Asnjë shtyrje nuk duhet bërë në pagimin e rrogës. Punëtori duhet të gëzojë pushimin (vjetor), gradimet, stimulimet dhe shpë*rblimet e tjera monetare që meriton. Punëtorit i kërkohet që t’i përkushtojë punës së tij, kohën dhe përpjekjet e tij, me përsos*mëri dhe devocion. Nëse lind një konflikt ndërmjet një punëtori dhe punëdhënësit, shteti duhet të ndërhyjë për të zgjidhur konfli*ktin e tillë dhe të largojë shtypjen, të vendos drejtësi e t’i detyrojë palët konfliktuese për të marrë dhe pranuar vendimin e drejtë pa ndonjë anim. 

*Neni 14

a)*  Çdo individ ka të drejtë për të ardhura të ndershme dhe të ligjshme. Nuk lejohet monopolizimi i mallrave, mashtrimi apo çfarëdo akti mashtrues që dëmton veten apo të tjerët dhe fajdeja (riba). Të gjitha këto që u përmendën më lart, janë të ndaluara ligjërisht.

*Neni 15

a)*  Çdo individ gëzon të drejtën e pronësisë së ligjshme. Për të gëzuar të drejtat e pronësisë, parashikohet të mos shkaktohet as*një dëmtim ndaj atij vetë apo anëtarëve të tjerë ose shoqërisë në përgjithësi. Pronësia (private) nuk duhet të shpronësohet, përveç*se kur e kërkon interesi publik dhe me një kompensim të menjë*hershëm dhe të drejtë. 

*b)*  Asnjë konfiskim pasurie (a pronësie) nuk mund të bëhet pa një arsye ligjore e të ligjshme.

*Neni 16

a)*  Çdo individ ka të drejtë të gëzojë frytet e punës së tij shke*ncore, letrare, artistike dhe teknike. Gjithashtu çdo individ ka të drejtë të mbrojë interesat e tij morale dhe materiale që rezultojnë prej tyre, me kusht që ato të mos jenë në kundërshtim me parimet e Sheriatit.

*Neni 17

a)* Çdo individ ka të drejtë të jetojë në një ambient të pastër, larg njollosjes dhe korruptimit moral. Ambienti i tillë duhet t’i le*jojë individit që të ndërtojë moralisht karakterin e tij. Edhe shoqë*ria edhe shteti duhet të garantojnë dhe të sigurojnë këtë të drejtë për individët.

*b)* Shoqëria dhe shteti duhet t’i sigurojnë çdo individi kujde*sje shëndetësore (adekuate dhe të nevojshme) dhe mbrojtje so*ciale, duke ofruar të gjitha lehtësimet publike, brenda kufijve të burimeve që disponojnë.

*c)* Shteti duhet të sigurojë të drejtën për kushte të përshta*tshme jetese për individët dhe për ata që janë nën vartësinë e tyre. Kjo e drejtë përfshin banesën, ushqimin dhe fjetjen, veshjen e përshtatshme dhe të rregullt, edukimin e drejtë, kujdesin mjekë*sor dhe të gjitha nevojat e tjera esenciale. 

*Neni 18

a)*  Çdo individ gëzon të drejtën e jetës dhe sigurisë në sho*që*ri, përsa i takon personalitetit të tij, fesë dhe besimit, nderit fami*ljar, dinjitetit, familjes dhe çështjeve financiare që i përkasin atij.

*b)* Çdo individ ka të drejtë të jetë i pavarur në çështjet e tij per*sonale, për sa i takon shtëpisë, familjes, financave dhe komu*nikacionit. Asnjë përgjim apo survejim nuk duhet të kryhet ku*nd*ër kujtdo qoftë. Nuk lejohet përgojimi ndaj kujtdo. Për më tepër, të tjerët duhet t’i mbrojnë individët kundër të gjitha shqetësimeve të paligjshme.

*c)* Fshehtësia e shtëpive nuk duhet të cenohet dhe hyrja në shtëpitë private duhet të bëhet me pëlqimin e pronarëve të tyre. Shtëpitë private nuk duhet të shkatërrohen, të konfiskohen apo të nxirren jashtë banorët e tyre pa ndonjë arsye të ligjshme.

*Neni 19

a)* Të gjithë individët - sundimtarë dhe të sunduar - janë të ba*rabartë përpara ligjit, pa asnjë dallim.

*b)* Të gjithë individët kanë të drejtë të kërkojnë gjykim të pa*anshëm për kërkesat e tyre.

*c)* Përgjegjësia është personale.

*d)* Krimi dhe ndëshkimi bazohen mbi vendimet gjyqësore të Sheriatit.

*e)* Çdo i akuzuar është i pafajshëm derisa t’i provohet fajësia, nëpërmjet një procesi gjyqësor të drejtë, ku është e domosdoshme të ofrohen të gjitha siguritë për vetëmbrojtje të plotë.

*Neni 20

a)*  Askush nuk duhet të arrestohet apo t’i kufizohet liria, të dëbohet jashtë atdheut apo të ndëshkohet pa një arsye me bazë ligjore. Individët nuk duhet t’i nënshtrohen torturës fizike apo psikike, apo çfarëdo trajtimi tjetër poshtërues. Askush nuk duhet t’i nënshtrohet eksperimentit mjekësor, pa pëlqimin e tij, me kusht që ai të mos shkojë në dëm të shëndetit të tij. Përveç kësaj, nuk është e lejuar t’i jepet fuqi e plotë autoritetit ekzekutiv për të nxjerrë ligje të jashtëzakonshme.





*Neni 21

a)* Është e ndaluar të merret ndonjë person si peng, për ndonjë qëllim dhe në çfarëdo forme.

*Neni 22

a)* Çdo individ gëzon të drejtën të shprehë mendimin e tij, nëse ai nuk është në kundërshtim me parimet dhe ligjet e Sheri*atit.

*b)* Çdo individ ka të drejtë për të urdhëruar të drejtën dhe për të ndaluar të dëmshmen, në pajtueshmëri me ligjet dhe parimet e Sheriatit.

*c)*  Media dhe informimi janë nevoja vitale për shoqërinë. Me*diet nuk duhet të shfrytëzohen ose të keqpërdoren për të fyer di*njitetin e të dërguarëve të Zotit, apo që të cenojnë vlerat morale dhe etike. Gjithashtu, janë të ndaluara të gjitha emetimet që shka*ktojnë prishjen e unitetit, rënien morale, rrezik apo mosbesim.

*d)* Është e ndaluar të shkaktohet urrejtje nacionale, ose sekta*rizëm, apo çfarëdo forme tjetër diskriminimi.

*Neni 23

a)* Pushteti është amanet. Keqpërdorimi i tij është i ndaluar rreptësisht. Ai duhet të ushtrohet në mënyrë të tillë që të gara*ntojë të drejtat themelore të njeriut.

*b)* Çdo individ ka të drejtë për të marrë pjesë në administratën publike të vendit të tij, qoftë direkt apo indirekt. Po ashtu, të gjithë individët kanë të drejtë të ushtrojnë funksione publike, në përputhje me ligjet dhe rregullat e Sheriatit.

*Neni 24

a)* Të gjitha të drejtat dhe liritë e shënuara në këtë Deklaratë, janë të kuptueshme brenda kuadrit të ligjeve dhe parimeve të Sheriatit.



*Neni 25*

Ligjet dhe parimet e Sheriatit janë i vetmi burim për interpre*timin apo sqarimin e çfarëdo neni të kësaj Deklarate.



Konferenca Islame XIX e Ministrave të Punëve të Jashtme, mbajtur në Kajro, nga 31 korrik deri më 5 gusht 1990 (14 muha*rrem 1411 hixhri), ka aprovuar Deklaratën mbi të Drejtat e Nje*riut në Islam. Ky dokument paraqet përpjekje të rëndësishme për kodifikimin e parimeve të Sheriatit në fushën e të Drejtave dhe Lirive të Njeriut.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Dijalog Islamskih i Evropskih Ucenjaka, Sarajevë, 1979, f. 77.

[2] Dr. Murad Hofmann, Islami si Alternetivë, Shkup, 1421/2000, f. 162.

[3] Beheshti & Bahonar, Filozofia Islame, f. 7.

[4] Thënia e Pejgamberit a.s.me rastin e haxhit lamtumirës, transmetohet nga Ahmedi.

[5] Muhammed el Gazali, Hukukul Insani, bejne talimil islami ve ilanil umemil mutehideh, Kajro, 1422/2002, f.13.

[6] Murad Hofmann, po aty, f. 162.

[7] Mevdudi, të Drejtat e Njeriut në Islam, Shkup, 1413/1992, f. 13.

[8] Muhammed el Gazali, po aty, f. 19. 

[9] Murad Hofmann, po aty, f. 163.

[10] Mevdudi, po aty, f. 18. 

[11] Alija Izetbegoviq, Islami ndërmjet Lindjes e Perëndimit, Shkup, 1421/2000, f. 263. 

[12] Dr. Vehbe ez Zuhejli, Hakul Hurrijeti fil Alem, Damask, 2000, f. 14.

[13] Zejnullah Gruda, Mbrojtja e të Drejtave Ndërkombëtare të Njeriut, Prishtinë, 2001, f. 8.

[14] Christian H. Hoffmann, I shtrirë nga të gjitha anët, Tetovë, 2003, f. 41.

[15] Christian H. Hoffmann, po aty, f. 86-87. 

[16] Dijalog Islamskih i Evropskik Ucenjaka, f. 144.

[17] Krahaso me Deklarata Universale e të Drejtave të Njeriut, KSHH (Botim i Komitetit Shqiptar të Helsinkit), Albinform, Tiranë, Qershor, 1994, & Pakti Nërkombëtar lidhur me të drejtat civile dhe politike, Botim i KSHH, Albinform, Tiranë, Qershor 1994.

[18] Murad Hofmann, po aty, f. 167.

[19] Dijalog Islamskih i Evropskik Ucenjaka, po aty, f. 31

----------


## forum126

*Të drejtat e njeriut në Islam* 



Islami pa dyshim paraqet sistemin më të përsosur të vlerave madhore të cilat i japin kuptim jetës së njeriut dhe shoqërisë, e pa të cilat, personaliteti i njeriut dhe imazhi i shoqërisë do të jenë të gjymtë, të zymtë dhe të pa aftë të reflektojnë energji pozitive.

Personaliteti i njeriut dhe ndërtimi i tij i shëndoshë, paraqesin boshtin qëndrorë të mësimit Islam, për atë, që të realizohen synimet parësore të këtij mësimi dhe platforme homogjene, Islami i caktoi objektiva të veta prioritare, lirimin e njeriut nga të gjitha prangat dhe ankthet që e katandisin të ardhmen e tij konform botëkuptimit burimor Islam.Së këndejmi, besimi Islam për njëshmërinë e Allahut-Teuhid dhe koncepti i rrobërimit dhe nënshtrimit të plotë vetëm Krijuesit të Madhërishëm: „Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm te Ti kërkojmë ndihmë“(El-Fatiha, 4), është tulla e parë thelbësore dhe më qenësore drejt ndërtimit të personalitetit të shëndoshë të njeriut, të lirë nga ankthet dhe nënshtrimi ndaj njerëzores përmes rrobërimit ndaj Krijuesit. Kjo, dhe mësimi Islam këtë koncept të qartë dhe konstruktiv për prestigjin e njeriut, dinjitetin e tij dhe mbrojtjen e autoritetit të tij si qenje më të dalluar në sipërfaqen e tokës, e plotësoi përmes platformës së të drejtave të njeriut në Islam, të cilat burojnë pikërisht nga besimi i pastër mbi Njëshmërinë e Krijuesit-Teuhid, që në fakt është revolucion në planin intelektual, dhe largimin nga të këqijat e mos dorëzimin para epshit dhe pasioneve e lakmive të kësaj bote, që në fakt paraqesin revolucion në planin moral. 

Kur flitet për të drejtat e njeriut në Islam, duhet potencuar tre elemente qenësore të filozofisë së Islamit për të drejtat e njeriut, edhe atë si vijon: 

1-BURIMI: Të drejtat e njeriut në botëkuptimin Islam, nuk rrjedhin nga marrëveshjet e grupacioneve të ndryshme të njerëzve në kohë dhe rrethana të caktuara, e që si zakonisht janë rezultat i një kompromisi pas debateve të shumta në këtë fushë, por burimi i tyre është dituria e Allahut të madhërishëm, pra burimi i tyre është absolut, e jo relativ spekulativ.Burimet relevante Islame, Kur’ani dhe Suneti e shtruan në opininon platformën e të drejtave të njeriut karshi tentimeve tjera në këtë paln, e me këtë shihet qartë konstruktiviteti, gjithpërfshishmëria dhe stabiliteti i kësaj platforme karshi platformave tjera. 

Burimi Hyjnor i të drejtave të njeriut në Islam, nënkupton edhe respektimin serioz të këtyre të drejtave, mosderogimin e tyre, sepse një veprim i këtillë do të thoshte derogim edhe i shpalljes së Allahut, gjë që nuk është në kompetenca të njeriut, garancia e plotë nga të gjitha faktorët për respektimin e tyre, e në veçanti nga pushteti, sepse shkelja e tyre do të thotë shkelje e fjalës Hyjnore dhe prekje në ingerencat e Allahut xh.sh. dhe sigurimin e një rrjedhe normale të tyre pa ndërhyrje dhe intervenime deformuese nga faktori njeri. 

2-KORNIZAT LIGJORE: Bota bashkëkohore në të shumtën rasteve në emër të të drejtave të njeriut është duke bërë kërdi dhe krim të madh mbi njeriun dhe ardhmërinë e tij. 

Me fjalë tjera, në shumë shoqëri hasim thirrje për anarki dhe rrezikim serioz moral dhe biologjik të qenjes njerëzore në emër të të drejtave të njeriut.Sot vërehet se kërkohet të legalizohet prostitucioni në emër të të drejtave t njeriut, të legalizohet dhuna, krimi apo të thënë shkurt të trashet e keqja dhe e liga që e injoron edhe natyra e pastër dhe e shëndoshë njerëzore, në emër të të drejtave të njeriut. 

Nisur nga kjo, Islami nuk e la këtë çështje të hapur, të pa definuar dhe me boshllëqe për manipulime të natyrave të ndryshme të kobshme për vetë njeriut, por ai vuri korniza të qarta ligjore për fushën e të drejtave të njeriut dhe e definoi qartë këtë fushë duke mos konfuzion në përmbajtjen, zbatimin dhe fushën e shtrirjes së tyre. Mos precizimi i këtillë i të drejtave të njeriut, shkakton dy të këqija të mëdha: anarkinë dhe despotizmin, që islamikisht janë të urrejtura dhe të pa pranueshme. 

Për ta kuptuar më mirë, këtë fakt do ta ilustrojmë me një shembull :i habitur!: slami ia njohu njeriut të drejtën e pronësisë, mirëpo këtë nuk e la absolutisht të lirë, por caktoi rregulla dhe dispozita përkitazi me fitimin dhe harxhimin e pasurisë.Pra, njeriu nuk mund të fut në pronë të vetë çdo pasuri, por ka pasuri të cilat ia ka të ndaluara t’i posedojë, si derri, alkooli, droga etj, poashtu nuk është krejt i lirë edhe në mënyrën e fitimit të pasurisë, pra nuk mund të fitojë pasuri përmes mashtrimit në tregti, kamatës, ryshfetit apo më mirë thënë në mënyrë jo të ndershme.Poashtu, Islami caktoi rregulla edhe për atë se ku harxhohet pasuria. Kështu, muslimani nuk mund ta harxhojë pasurinë e vetë si të donë ai vetë, por duhet ta harxhoj vetëm në gjëra të cilat janë të lejuara.Poashtu, Islami caktoi edhe një pjesë që duhet ta jepë muslimani detyrimisht nga pasuria e tij për hirë të Allahut në fondet e caktuara nga vetë Ligjvënësi, që do të thotë se nuk është i lirë që vetëm për vete ta mbanë gjithë pasurinë e vet, por në pasurinë e tij ka hise edhe për të varfurit dhe disa kategori tjera njerëzish.Shembuj të këtillë ka shumë, por mendoj se mjafton nji në një punim të këtillë të shkurtër, për t’u kuptuar kjo çështje ma mirë. 

3-UNIVERSALITETI: Të drejtat e njeriut në Islam janë universale me plotëkuptimin e fjalës. Kjo, ngase këto të drejta nuk janë të kocentruara vetëm në një segment të jetës së njeriut, si psh., të përfshinë fushën sociale, por i përfshinë të gjitha fushat e jetës dhe aktivitetit të njeriut.Këto të drejta, janë të inkorporuara në fushën sociale, ekonomike, politike, fetare, ndërkombëtare etj. 

Poashtu, këto të drejta janë universale edhe në kuptim të objektit të cilit i referohen, gjegjësisht nuk janë të destinuara për një shtresë të caktuar njerëzish, por i përfshinë të gjithë njerëzit, pa dallim feje, kombi, gjuhe, race apo përqindje, sepse shpesh herë gjatë historisë, në shtetin Islam kanë jetuar pakica fetare apo nacionale-jo arab apo jo turq, por të gjithë këta i kanë gëzuar të drejtat e veta elementare pa u cunguar as gjëja më e vogël. 

Këto të drejta nuk influentohen nga koha, vendi, rrethanat dhe ndryshimet e çfarëdo natyre që ndodhin në periudha të ndryshme kohore, sepse këto kanë bazament të fortë të ngritur mbi shpalljen e Allahut të Madhërishëm.

Poqese tentojmë të shkruajmë për llojet e këtyre të drejtave dhe ndarjen e tyre, me të vërtetë do të na duhej mjaft kohë dhe hapësirë, ndërkaq ky shkrim nuk e ka për synim trajtimin e detajizuar të lëndës në fjalë, por thjesht mëton që të japë një pasqyrë gjenerale për këtë term duke i prekur disa nga çështjet më të rëndësishme për temën në fjalë, për atë, në vazhdim do të themi disa fjalë për disa nga premisat Islame të cilat i gjenerojnë këto të drejta dhe e thirrin njeriun që më tepër të thellohet në mesazhin e tyre, ndërkaq kalimthi do t’i përmendim në mënyrë të përgjithësuar titujt e të drejtave të njeriut të miratuara në mësimet Islame, e ato janë: E drejta e jetës, e drejta e lirisë, e drejta e shkollimit, e drejta e nderit, e drejta e posedimit të pasurisë. 

-DEKORIMI I NJERIUT SI QENJE: Allahu xh.sh. në Kur’anin famëlartë thotë: „Ne, vërtetë nderuam pasardhësit e Ademit (njerëzit), u mundësuam të udhëtojnë hipur në tokë e në det, i begatuam me ushqime të mira, i vlerësuam (i lartësuam) ndaj shumicës së krijesave që Ne i krijuam“.(El-Israë, 70)

Allahu i Madhërishëm e dekoroi dhe nderoi qenjen njerëzore me atë që ua fali mendjen dhe i bëri shfrytëzues të këtyre të mirave që i fali Ai, i destinoi krijesat tjera si kafshët dhe bimët që të jenë në shërbim të njeriut. Ai ia fali njeriut formën dhe pamjen më të përsosur, i dha mundësi që logjikojë e zbulojë, t’i shijojë këto begati të të shumta. E gjithë kjo flet se njeriu është dalluar nga qenjet tjera, dhe ky dallim është nderim e dekorim për qenjen njerëzore. 

Për atë, këtë dekorim Allahu nuk e bëri për grupe të caktuar njerëzish, për njerëz që u takojnë popujve, feve, racave e shtresave të caktuara shoqërore, por kjo vlen për të gjithë njerëzit. Pra, të gjithë njerëzit për nga pozita e tyre si qenje njerëzore, janë të barabartë para Allahut, nuk ka dallim i bardhi nga i ziu, arabi nga jo arabi, i pasuri nga i varfuri etj. 

Kjo premisë që rezulton nga ky ajet Kur’anor, i lufton të gjitha degradimet që mund t’i bëhen qenjes njerëzore në bazë të racës, gjuhës, kombit, fesë etj.Pra, me këtë luftohet racizmi, shovinizmi, fanatizmi fetar dhe njerëzve u jepen të drejtat e jetës dhe zhvillimit në botë pa marrë parasyshë dallimet e zëna në gojë. 

-PËRGJEGJËSIA NË TOKË:Allahu xh.sh. thotë :i ngrysur: Përkujto Muhamed) Kur Zoti yt u tha engjëjve: “Unë po krijoj (po përcaktoj) në tokë zavendës”!...(El-Bekare, 30) 

Allahu xh.sh. e bëri njeriun zavendës në tokë, pra i dha përgjegjësi dhe angazhime të caktuara për mbarëvajtjen e punëve në tokë, dhe kjo, shiquar realisht është një nder i madh për njeriun dhe flet për pozitën e tij të lartë. 

Këtë vlerësim, Allahu nuk ia bëri njeriut mvarësisht prej gjuhës, kombit apo racës së tij, por ky angazhim dhe përgjegjësi erdhi për gjininë njerëzore në formë të përgjithësuar dhe të pa kufizuar në racë a komb të caktuar. 

Nga ky ajet, kuptohet se të gjithë njerëzit i kanë të drejtat e barabarat në shfrytëzimin e mirësive të Allahut që ia fali në natyrë, apo thënë ndryshe, prej këtij ajeti nxirren të drejtat ekonomike dhe sociale të njeriut.

Poashtu, ky ajet demanton fuqishëm çdo tentim për ozurpimin e të drejtave të njeriut dhe tentimin e dominimit të një race, kombi, shtrese mbi tjerat, sepse Allahu zavendës e caktoi njeriu, pa theksuar dallime të caktuara të kësaj natyre. 

-GJENEZA E PËRBASHKËT:Allahu xh.sh. thotë: “O ju njerëz, vërtetë Ne ju krijuam juve prej një mashkulli dhe një femre, ju bëmë popuj e fise që të njiheni ndërmjet vete, e s’ka dyshim se tek Allahu më i ndershmi ndër ju është ai që më tepër është ruajtur (këqijat) e Allahu është shumë i dijshëm dhe hollësisht i njohur për çdo gjë”.(El-Huxhuratë, 13)

Ajeti në fjalë konfirmon qartë faktin se gjithë njerëzit kanë prejardhje të njejtë, pra rrjedhin nga i njejti baba dhe e njejta nënë, Ademi dhe Hava, dhe në këtë drejtim nuk ka dallime mes tyre, gjegjësisht nuk mund dikush të krenohet se ka prejardhje më fisnike se tjetri, apo një bashkësi se ka prejardhje më fisnike se tjetra, kur dihet se të gjithë rrjedhin nga të njejtit prind.Me këtë, eliminohen të gjitha dallimet dhe përparësitë e imagjinuara në bazë të gjakut, racës dhe përkatësive tjera të kësaj natyre mes njerëzve, por të gjithë njerëzit janë të barabartë në këtë drejtim, apo ashtu si që shprehet edhe i dërguari i Allahut: “Njerëzit janë të barabartë si dhëmbët e krëhërit”. 

Në këtë ajet potencohet dallimi i vetëm: në bazë të devotshmërisë dhe afrimit me vepra të mira te Allahu.

Pasi njerëzit kanë gjenezë të përbashkët, atëherë i gëzojnë edhe të drejtat elementare njerëzore pa dallim të racës, gjuhës, nacionalitetit, vendit apo ndonji konsiderate tjetër të kësaj natyre. 

-VULLNETI DHE LIRIA:Prej veçorive të qenjes njerëzore ndaj tjerave, është edhe ajo se Allahu xh.sh. i fali vullnet që të mund ta zgjedh vetë rrugën të cilën do ta ndjek, edhe atë pa imponim, pra e njohu lirinë e tij për të vendosur në çështjet që janë të kësaj natyre. 

Islami e ndalon rreptësisht imponimin e sendeve me fuqi, bile edhe nëse është në pyetje feja, pra nuk ka askush të drejtë që dikë ta bëjë me fuqi ti takojë një feje.Allahu xh.sh. thotë: “Në fe nuk ka dhunë.Është sqaruar e vërteta nga e kota.E kush nuk i beson të pavërtetat, e i beson Allahut, ai është kapur për lidhejn më të fortë, e cila nuk ka këputje. Allahu është dëgjues i dijshëm”.(El-Bekare, 256)

Pra, këtu miratohet liria e besimit të njeriut dhe ndëshkohet imponimi i fesë me dhunë, gjë që flet se kjo e drejtë është e garantuar për njeriun dhe nuk ka askush të drejtë të bëjë diçka të kundërt, pra t’u imponojë tjerëve fe me dhunë. 

Kjo vlen edhe për të drejtat dhe liritë tjera.Kështu, në këtë drejtim mendoj se janë të mjaftueshme fjalët e kalifit të dytë të drejtë të muslimanëve Omerit [radijallahu anhu], i cili iu drejtua guvernatorit të tij në Egjipt, Amër ibn El-Asit duke i thënë: “Kur i rrobëruat njerëzit, kur nënat i kanë lindur të lirë”.

Këto fjalë, erdhën pas një zënke që kish ndodhur në një garë në vrapimin e kuajve, kur djali i guvernatorit të Egjiptit e kish ofenduar dhe goditur fizikisht një jo musliman. Ky, pra jo muslimani, prej Egjipti erdhi në Medine te kalifi dhe u ankua për veprimin e këtillë të djalit të guvernatorit.Atëherë Omeri [radijallahu anhu] e thirri guvernatorin e tij në Egjipt bashk me djalin e vet i cili kish bërë problem, dhe pasi i qortoi për veprimin në fjalë dhe e la të lirë këtë jo musliman që të hakmeret për padrejtësinë që ia kishin bërë, ua tha fjalët e mësipërme, të cilat fjalë janë bazë e fortë të konceptit Islam për të drejtat e njeriut, dhe njëkohësisht janë reflektim real i preokupimit të kalifëve musliman për mbrojtjen dhe respektimin e të drejtave të njeriut në shtetin Islam, sepse këto të drejta paraqesin pjesë integrale të mësimit Islam. 

Poashtu, mbrojttja e të drejtave të njeriut, është e konfirmuar në mësimet Islame, pra qoftë në Kur’anin famëlartë apo në hadithet e të dërguarit të Allahut, ndërkaq ne këtë do ta ilustrojmë vetëm me dy fjalë që hasen në disa ajete Kur’anore:<>”mos bëni shkelje dhe teprime”.

Këtë punim konciz, do ta përmbylli me fjalët e shkollarit musliman Ibrahim Esh-Shihabi i cili thotë:”Islami i ofroi njerëzimit një ligj ideal për të drejtat e njeriut, që para katërmbëdhjetë shekujsh. Ky ligj, synon ta mbrojë prestigjinë dhe vlerën e njerëzimit, thirrë në eliminimin e shfrytëzimit të njeriut, shtypjen e dhunës.Kjo, ngase të drejtat e njeriut në Islam burojnë nga bindja dhe besimi në Zotin Nji, të vetëm e të pashoq i Cili është burim i të drejtave, dispozitave dhe ligjeve, Ai është Ligjvënësi i të gjitha të drejtave njerëzore.Kjo pikëpamje imponon faktin që asnji inidivid, bile edhe nëse është kalif-president i shtetit Islam, lider politik, po bile asnji qeveri, këshill konsultativ(parlament b.a.) apo organizëm tjetër, t’i rrudhë, të intervenojë diçka në to apo t’i anulojë, këto të drejta dhe ligje të cilat ia fali Allahu xh.sh. njeriut”.(Shih :e lashte: l-Kur‘an harrere el-insan, menshuratu xhem‘ijjeti-d-daëve el-islamijje, Bejrut, Liban 1990, fq.54)

----------


## forum126

*E DREJTA E NJERIUT DHE ISLAMI*



Shpifjet e llolljojshme që janë të drejtuara kundër Fesë islame, me të cilat armiku dëshiron që të fus dyshim dhe të depërtojë në zemrat e besimtarëve muslimanë për t'i larguar ata nga e vërteta, duke pretenduar dhe përhapur intriga, janë të njohura. As çështja e të drejtës së njeriut në Islam nuk ka ngelur jashtë këtyre intrigave. Argumneti mbi të cilin mbështetin tezat e tyre, është se, edhe pse Islami pretendon se nuk bën dallim në kombësi, në racë dhe në ngjyrë, e njejta gjë bie ndesh me diçka tjetër - gjegjësisht me lejimin e robërimit. Kjo është dilema përmes së cilës dëshirojnë me e njollos Islamin. Në fund të kësaj parashrohet pyetja se a thua lejimi i robërimit në Islam është me vend apo jo? Para se të sqarohet realiteti i robërimit në Islam, do të mundohemi ta japim një sqarim në historikun e robërisë tek popujt e vjetër para Islamit dhe robërimin bashkëkohorë. 

Përsa i përket historikut të robërisë tek popujt e vjetër, gjegjësisht kohës para ardhjes së Muhamedit a.s., do të shohim se nuk ka pasur shoqëri dhe vend që nuk ka pasur përmasa të mëdha robërie, ku në të gjitha këto shoqëri, kultura dhe civilizime robi është konsideruar gjithçka tjetër me përjashtim të njeriut, pra, gjithçka vetëm jo si njeri! Pa marrë parasysh se si ka qenë robërimi para Islamit, edhe pse ka pasur ndokush dëshirë që t'ia mvesh Islamit të njëjtin tretman të robërimit si në kohërat e mëparshme, realiteti është krejtësishtë tjetër. Edhe sot e kësaj dite robërimi nuk ka humbur dhe ndryshuar shumë, kështu që fjala (termi) robëri, kohë pas kohe dhe periudhë pas periudhe është ndryshuar me terma tjerë dhe ka arritë deri në atë nivel sa që në vend që të robërohet individi, tani fuqitë e mëdha kanë filluar të robërojnë popuj e shtete dhe e tëra kjo bëhet gjoja se në emër të "drejtësisë" dhe "demokracisë", me fjalë tjera, robëri bashkëkohore - moderne. 

Sa i përket çështjes së robërisë në Islam, hapin e parë që e ndërmori Islami ishte ngritja e tij prej nivelit më të ulët se kafsha, në dinjitetin e vërtetë njeri, siç ka potencuar Muhammedi a.s. në një hadith të çmuar: "Ai i cili e vret robin e vet, edhe ne atë e vrasim". Si në kohërat e vjetra, ashtu edhe në kohërat e sotme, zotëriu mund ta vrasë robin e vet pa dhënë kurfar përgjegjësie, ndërsa në Fenë islame ai i cili e vret robin, pa marë parasyshë se a është zotëri, e merrë dënimin e njejtë. Në fund Muhammedi a.s. thotë: "Ai i cili ka vepruar diçka me robin e tij, ashtu edhe ne do të veprojmë me atë." Ai gjithashtu i këshillonte as-habët (shokët) e vetë duke u thënë: "Mos thuani robi im, por thuani: "Biri im dhe vajza ime."Në kohën e Omer ibn Hatabit, djali i sunduesit të Egjyptit Amr bin el-Asit, rrahi një të krishterë dhe ai i tha do të ankohem te halifi. Ai iu përgjegj: Bëj çka të duash, se mua nuk më gjenë gjë, unë jam biri i fisnikut. Kur u ankua te Omeri r.a., ai i tha Amrit: "Kur i skllavëruat njerëzit që i kanë lindur nënat e tyre të lira?" Mori kamxhikun dhe ia dha të krishterit duke i thënë: "Rrihe birin e fisnikut aq sa të ka rrahur"! Kur i krishteri e pa drejtësinë e pakontestueshme në Islam, atëherë e përqafoi Islamin. Prej kësaj që thamë deri më tani kuptohet hapi i parë i mirësjelljes që nuk mbahet mend në historinë njerëzore. 

Hapi i dytë në sheriatin islam është ndërmarë nga vet fakti se në shumë ajete (vereste) Kur'anore Allahu xh.sh. na e bën me dije se shumë mëkate të mëdha falen, nëse mëkatari e liron robin që e posedon. Kur kemi parasysh këto ajete të Kuranit dhe hadithin e Muhammedit a.s. ku thot: "çdo bir i Ademit ka mëkate", pra, mëkate do të ketë deri sa të ketë njerëz në këtë botë, atëhere vetvetiu parashtrohet pyetja, si mund të ekzistojë robëria në Islam. 

Hapi i tretë që është përmendur në Kaptinën "Nurë" ku Allahu xh.sh. në ajetin 33 thotë: "E ata që i keni në pronësinë tuaj dhe kërkojnë prej jush t'i lironi në bazë të kompenzimit, atëherë ua bëni këtë të mundshme me marrëveshje nëse e dini se janë të besueshëm, dhe jepnu nga pasuria që u ka dhënë Allahu juve." 

Në bazë të këtij ajeti kuptohet se nëse është lidhur marrveshje për t´u liruar robi me anë të kompenzimit (pagesës), atëher në momentin kur arrihet shuma e caktuar robi konsiderohet i lirë, e në qoftë se nuk mund të arrihet sasia e caktuar për lirim, atëhere shuma plotësohet p.sh. nga zeqati. Nëse veprojmë në këtë mënyrë, pra ashtu si na urdhëron All-llahu xh.sh, shtrohet pyetja se a mund të ketë robër në Islam? Pra, Feja islame i ka eliminuar të gjitha burimet e robërisë, me përjashtim të një burimi, e ai është " robërit e luftës". Ky burim nuk është në dorën e muslimanëve, për arsye se përderisa luftërat nuk janë në dorën e tyre që të ndalen, atëherë vetëm ky lloj burimi i robërisë do të ekzistojë derisa luftërat të vazhdojnë. 

Ky është qëndrimi i vërtetë Islam mbi robin, ndërsa akuzave të krishterëve u përgjigjemi duke e nxjer në pah se ç'thotë feja e tyre rreth robërimit: "Janë të urdhëruar t´i kenë frikë zotërnjtë e tyre sikurse ia kanë frikë zjarrit." Kështu konsiderohen robërit dhe askund nuk flitet që ata të lirohen, për arsye se sipas tyre zvarrja e mëkateve bëhet nën robëri. Shembull: Në Angli dy të tretat e shtetit kanë qenë pronë e kishës, që do të thotë se më shumë se dy të tretat e popullsisë kanë qenë robër të cilët kanë punuar, kanë ngrënë, kanë pi duke iu privuar e drejta e të shprehurit të mendimit." 

Prandaj në fund apeloj që sa më shumë të lexojmë, e mos të bëhemi pengje të propagandave dhe intrigave mashtruese, dhe të bindemi e të vërtetohemi se principet dhe bazat e shëndosha të Fesë islame janë larg këtyre të pavërtetave.


Duke e vëzhguar (hulumtuar) temën e të drejtës njerëzore, duhet që si musliman gjithmonë të jemi të vetëdijshëm, që shpeshherë është cekë "Deklarata publike (e përgjithshme) për të drejtat njerëzore."(E shpallur nga Asambleja e përgjithshme e OKB-së me 10.12.1948), e dalur prej historisë specifike, socialepolitike të Evropës dhe SHBA-së. Për atë arsye duhet vështruar prapavijat e historikut të asaj kohe. "Deklarata e përgjithshme për të drejtat njerëzore" në princip është përgjigjje, që ka ngjarë në një proces të gjatë, duke i shtypur (tiranizuar) një pjesë të madhe të banorëve dhe degradimi i shtresave shoqërore, siç e kanë ushtruar me qindra vite garnitura udhëheqëse evropiane. Deklarata rreth të drejtave njerëzore, siç e kemi sot, nuk është në rend të parë rezultat të konsiderohet si mendim i shkëlqyer i mendimtarëve perendimorë, si mundohen që ta paraqesin, por, para së gjithash si reakcion i periudhës së gjatë të padrejtësive, shfrytëzimeve dhe eksploatimeve që mbizotronin në Evropë dhe SHBA. 

Shenjat historike të Deklaratës për të drejtat njerëzore gjindet në "Magna Carta libertun" -in Britanik të vitit 1215, që konsiderohet si dokument fundamental në zhvillimin modern të të drejtave njerëzore. Po e përmendim gjithashtu dhe dokumentin amerikan "Bill of Rights of Virginia" të vitit 1776, ndodhi në momentin e animit amerikan për t’u pavarësuar nga mitra britanike, në fillim të secilës u gjind një katalog i të drejtave njerëzore. Kushtetuta e SHBA-së e përpunuar në vitin 1787-1791, e ka vërtetuar këtë katalog, duke plotësuar edhe disa të drejta elementare njerëzore. 

Revolucioni Francez, si një ngjarje historike vendimtare, u përhap në Evropë me të njëjtin zhvillim si në SHBA. 

Dy muaj pas sulmit në Bastilje 1789, Asambleja (Kuvendi) nacional, proklamoi , duke e marrë si model amerikan dhe nën ndikimin e Rousseau- këtë ide demokrate, të njohura si "Deklarata për të drejtat njerëzore dhe qytetare" e cila më pas është përfshirë në kushtetutën franceze të vitit 1791.
Megjithatë, para gjithë kësaj nuk duhet harruar faktin, se deri sa në njërën anë janë vendosur katalogje të të drejtave njerëzore dhe të njëjtat janë përfshirë në kushtetutë, të njëjtat në anën tjetër, prej të njëjtëve shtete, shpeshherë dhe prej udhëheqësve të personave të njëjtë, kanë zbatuar mënyrën më të keqe të politikës koloniale kundër popujve të tjerë. Në atë mënyrë Franca në shek. 18 ka filluar politikën koloniale ekspansioniste, në të njëjtën kohë me "Deklaratën për të drejtat njerëzore dhe qytetare" duke filluar krimin më të keq ndaj popujve të Afrikës dhe Azisë. Duke u futur me dhunë dhe robëruar popujt e tyre, duke i detyuar për një të ardhme të mjeruar, dhe shfrytëzimi e eksploatimi i minierave dhe pasurive natyrore. E gjithë kjo që evropianët tani të zbukuruar me të drejtat njerëzore, të jetojnë në rehati . Qytetet evropiane, siç është p.sh. Liverpooli, ka arritur famën e hidhërueshme pikërisht të tregtisë me robër. SHBA-ja në anën tjetër, që në bazë të të drejtave njerëzore përpiluan kushtetutën e tyre, me atë u bë e pavarur prej Anglisë, i kanë shfarosur fiset indiane të Amerikës veriore, dhe një kohë të gjatë pa moskokëçarje me evakuim si pasojë e tregtisë së robërve, që të mbajnë plantacionin e tyre. Ruajtja e të drejtave vlente në masat e perëndimit vetëm për disa grupe njerëzish, ndërsa grupet e tjera ishin të përjashtuar. 

Por, sot është e dukshme se kur është në pyetje zbatimi i të drejtave njerëzore nga ana e vendeve të fuqishme perëndimore, përdorët masë e dyanësisë. Nga njëra anë vështirësohen të drejtat njerëzore, që të ashtuquajturat "shtetet kriminale" , siç janë sipas tyre Iraku dhe Libia, duke i lidhur në shtyllën e turpit, deri sa në anën tjetër me kënaqësi ia shtrijnë dorën disa diktatorëve tjerë, duart e të cilëve nuk janë më pak të përgjakura, kështu që me një zemërgjerësi e kthejnë kokën, nga të shkelurit e të drejtave njerzore! 

Edhe pse në OKB është futur mekanizmi për t’i dënuar shkelësit e të drejtavet të njeriut, një gjë e tillë aplikohet vetëm kundër vendeve të botës së tretë. Shkelje drastike e të drejtave të njeriut nga na e Francës në luftën çlirimtare të Algjerisë në vitet pesëdhjet dhe gjashtëdhjet të shekullit të kaluar (me vdekjen e miliona muslimanëve! ), jo më pakë krime të rënda të amerikanëve në Vijetnam, Somali, Afganistan dhe aktualisht në Irak, tirania e ushtarëve izraelit ndaj civilëve palestinezë në kohën e Intifadit, dhe diskriminimi i mbrendshëm ndaj pakicave etnike, siç është rasti në Amerikë, parimishtë nuk përmenden në këto procese, edhe në qoftë se përmenden, pa ndonjë pasojë për shtetin përkatës. Para një kohe e gjithë bota ishte dëshmitare se si OKB-ja, nën veton kërcnuese të Amerikës, hodhi poshtë Komisionin internacional për t’i marë në pyetje kriminelët e luftës të Izraelit në kampin e refugjatëve palestinez në Xhenin. 

Si muslimanë të cilët mendojnë me akiden (besimin islam) duhet që këto fakte, kur të merremi me të dretjat njerëzore, gjithmonë t’i kemi parasysh, që edhe vetë mos të bëhemi sakrificë e këtyre manipulimeve hegjemoniste - të politikës perëndimore. 

Ndërsa, nga të kuptuarit e rregullave islame patjetër të na jetë e qartë, se ne si muslimanë të drejtat njerëzore të perëndimit në asnjë rast nuk duhet pranuar tërësisht, për arsye se ne legjislacionin dhe jurisprudencën (e drejta) guxojmë të marrim vetëm prej burimeve islame dhe se jemi të obliguar që Allahun xh.sh. të njohim si Ligjdhënës të vetëm. 

"E kush nuk gjykon me atë që e zbriti Allahu, ata janë mohues" (El-Maide-44) 

"Për Zotin tënd jo, ata nuk janë besimtarë (të asaj që të zbriti ty as të asaj para teje) derisa të mos zgjedhin ty për të gjykuar në atë konflikt mes tyre, e pastaj (pas gjykimit tënd) të mos ndiejnë pakënaqësi nga gjykimi yt dhe (derisa) të mos binden sinqerisht." (En-Nisaë-65) 

"A i vure re ata që mendojnë se besuan atë që të zbriti ty, dhe atë që zbriti para teje, se si dëshirojnë që mes tyre të gjykojë djalli, e duke qenë se janë urdhëruar që të mos e besojnë atë. E djalli dëshiron t’i humbë në pafundësi." (En-Nisaë-60) 

"...le të ruhen ata që kundërshtojnë rrugën e tij (të të dërguarit) se ata do t’i zë ndonjë telashe, ose do t’i godasë dënimi i idhët." (En-Nurë-63) 

Prandaj, as në çështjen e të drejtave njerëzore nuk na lejohet që të përbëjmë asnjë ligjë tjetër, përpos asaj që Allahu xh.sh. na e ka shpallur. Këtu duhet kujtuar edhe diçka tjetër: për muslimanët "Deklarata e përgjithshme e të drejtës njerëzore" , është shumë e vonuar për arsye se Islami i ka dhënë njeriut, pa bërë dallim në racë apo religjion, të drejta të cilat, si ligj i Allahut xh.sh., qëndron i pandryshueshëm për të gjitha kohërat. Islami, si një sistem jete i gjithmbarshëm , i ka rregulluar të gjitha sferat e veprimitarisë njerëzore. Ashtu edhe të drejtat e njeriut janë të definuara dhe saktësisht të vërtetuara. Me rëndësi është që ta përmendim se në rastin e këtyre të drejtave, nuk bëhet fjalë për ndonjë reaksion të gjendjes se padrejtë, e as që bëhet fjalë për evolucion të zhvillimit socialo-politik, por bëhet fjalë për urdhërat hyjnore, të cilave muslimani detyrimisht duhet t’iu përmbahet, siç i përmbahet namazeve. Në vazhdim do të sjellim një pasqyrë (vështrim) të shkurtër të disa të drejtave njerëzore në Islam: 

E drejta për jetë si njeri me dinjitet (si i ka hije) 

Secili njeri, pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë e tij fetare apo etnike, ka të drejtë në suaza të shtetit islam, për jetë të sigurtë dhe qëndrim fisnik, pra, me dinjitet. 

Në Kur’anë në ajetin 70 të Kaptinës El-Isra’ë qëndron:
"Ne, vërtet nderuam pasardhësit e Ademit (njerëzit), u mundësuam të udhëtojnë hipur në tokë e në det, i begatuam me ushqime të mira, i vlerësuam ata (i lartësuam) ndaj shumicës së krijesave që ne i krijuam." 

Shteti është i obliguar që qytetarëve të vet t’ua mundëson këtë jetë me një qëndrim fisnik. Obligohet që të kujdeset për të varfurit, duke i mbrojtur nga degradimi dhe dhënja e mundësive që të përparojnë. 

"Ai që ka tepricë në kafshët për ngarkesë ose për kalërim, le t’ia japë atij që nuk ka; kush ka tepricë në ushqime, le t’i japë atij që nuk i ka këto." (Hadith - Transmeton Muslimi) 

"Imami është barij dhe përgjegjës për tufën e vet" (Hadith) 

Të drejtën e barabarësisë para ligjit (gjyqit dhe gjykatës) 

Të gjithë qytetarët para kodit penal dhe civil, përpara ligjit trajtohen të barabartë. Në këto pyetje kanë gjithashtu të drejtat dhe obligimet e njëjta: "Allahu ju urdhëron që t’u jepni amanetin të zotëve të tyre dhe kur të gjykoni, ju urdhëron të gjykoni me të drejt mes njerëzve. Sa e mirë është kjo që ju këshillon. Allahu dëgjon dhe sheh si veproni." (En-Nisaë-58) 

Të drejtën e sigurimit të jetës, pasurisë, nderit dhe lirisë fetare 

Shteti islam ka obligim që qytetarëve të tij, t’ua mundëson praktikimin e fesë. Ajo patjetër të ruaj besimin e tyre dhe të ndalojë sulmet ndaj saj. "(Ai ndihmon) Ata të cilët kur Ne u mundësojmë vendosjen në tokë, e falin namazin, japin zeqatin, urdhërojnë për të mirë dhe largojnë prej të keqes. Allahut i takon përfundimi i çështjeve." (El-Haxh-41) 

Edhe jomuslimanët kanë të drejtë në ushtrimin e fesë së tyre, e shteti një gjë të tillë duhet t’ua mundësojë. Ashtu i Dërguari i Allahut xh.sh. Muhamedi a.s. e urdhëroi mëkëmbësin e tij në Jemen: "E kush i takon besimit krishter apo çifut,ai nuk guxon me dhunë prej saj të largohet." 

Pasi që muslimanët kanë çliruar Sirinë, Egjiptin dhe Persinë, halifi, pasuesve të feve tjera në ato vende ua lejoi kishat, tempujt dhe faltoret e tyre duke ua mundësuar praktikimin e religjioneve të tyre. Edhe e drejta e sigurimit të jetës në shtetin islam është e garantuar. 

"Dhe mos mbytni njeriun që Allahu ka ndaluar (mbytjen e tij), përveç me drejtësi (që e kërkon sheriati)." (El-Israë-33) 

Pozita juridike e pakicave jomuslimane në shoqërinë islame 

Principi Kur’anorë është: "Në fe nuk ka dhunë. Eshtë sqaruar e vërteta nga e kota..." (El-Bekare-256) Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë: "Kush e lëndon një dhimmije (sigurim i përhershëm, ajo është besë e sigurisë që u jepet pakicave jomuslimane në shtetin islam) ai më ka lënduar mua, dhe në Ditën e Gjykimit do t’ë jemë kundërshtarë i tij."
Në bazë të statusit të "Dhimmetit" i garantohet e drejta për jetë, qëndrimi i përhershëm në shtetin islam, e drejta për mbrojtje dhe siguri, barabarësi para gjyqit dhe gjykatës, pakica jomuslimane detyrimisht duhet të respektojë rendin shtetëror - ligjin, ngase ata llogariten qytetarë me status të barabartë me muslimanët, duke përjashtuar me këtë rast çështjen e besimit, adhurimet dhe normat e tyre familjare.
Këtë status dhe këtë pozicion në shtetin islam e garanton sovraniteti i dispozitave të sheriatit, i cili, njëkohësisht llogaritet edhe burimi i të gjithave ligjeve dhe rregullave të ndryshme normative të cilat janë në shërbim të ruajtjes së rendit duke u shtrirë në të gjitha poret e jetës. 

Nga e gjithë kjo që u tha deri më tash dhe ajo që mbeti pa u theksuar në këtë temë, ndërsa realisht ekziston në thesarin dhe kapitalin e madh të sistemit juridik islam, lirishtë mund të konstatojmë një të vërtetë e cila mungon jo rastësisht në sistemet pozitive juridike politike në botë, ku si pasojë e kësaj mungese herë pas here vazhdimisht paraqiten turbulenca të ndryshme me pasoja katastrofale për paqën dhe sigurinë e shoqërisë njerëzore.

----------


## student romak

Shpresoj te jete shaka!!!!!!!

Sinqerisht!!!! forum126 e mora vesh qe eshte teresisht i çmendur dhe capuccino ia fut kot fare....

"Artikulli 5) Askush nuk guxon t'i nenshtrohet dhunes ose trajtimit poshterues dhe jonjerzor.

Quran5/38 Hajduti dhe hajdutja - keputjauni duart per ate qe kane bere dhe si denim frikedhenes nga Allahu. Dhe Allahu eshte i gjithefuqishmi."

Dhe keni guxim te flisni per tolerance fetare e per te mirat e kuranit???????????????????????????????????

Hapu o qiell!!!!!  Ore keni tru juve apo jo?  Nese e keni bere per shaka... eshte shume e lezetshme! Nese e keni me te vertete eshte per te qare sepse po degjeneroni veten tuaj! 

Zoti i vertete na ruajt nga nje tolerance e tille fetare!

Mos keni ngaterruar faqen o tolerante islamike.... kjo nuk quhet "humor fetar"!!!

----------


## forum126

> "Artikulli 5) Askush nuk guxon t'i nenshtrohet dhunes ose trajtimit poshterues dhe jonjerzor.
> 
> Quran5/38 Hajduti dhe hajdutja - keputjauni duart per ate qe kane bere dhe si denim frikedhenes nga Allahu. Dhe Allahu eshte i gjithefuqishmi."


Romako bibla thote vriteni fare.Ndersa kurani thote pritjani doren hajdutit.Cte keqe ka ketu shpeton njerzia .Frika e ruan vreshtin thote populli.Jo puno gjithe jeten ti dhe vjen nje hajdut dhe ta vjedh atehere fale se eshte gjynah.

Ku do dilni nga pusi ju?

----------


## student romak

Forum126---te lutem...lexo çfare shkruaj, mos immagjino ate qe do ti...thjesht LEXO!

Disa here te kam kthyer pergjigje por ti je shume i kushtezuar nga trushpelarja (neologjizem...po bej gare me ty...) e nuk e ke mare mesazhin!!!

Bibla nuk eshte njesoj si Kurani jot, eshte shume ndryshe. Heren e fundit te thashe qe interpretimin e Bibles lerua teologeve te krishtere, sepse vetem ata jane te afte ta interpretojne siç duhet...sepse atye ua ka besuar Kisha interpretimin e Fjales se Zotit. Kjo do te thote...qe TI, koleget e tu, deshmitaret e jehovait nuk mund ta interpretoni sepse nuk dini! Sepse e copezoni! Sepse nuk merni mesazhin e Zotit nga faqet e Bibles por perpiqeni te justifikoni idete tuaja te mbrapshta me ndonje paragraf te vjedhur andej kendej e duke e shkeputur nga konteksti i pergjithshem!

Arrij te shpjegohem???

Bibla lexohet nga fjala e pare deri tek e fundit, e çdo gje qe thuhet merr kuptim vetem duke e patur te qarte gjithe kete KORNIZE!!!!! Nese ti shkeput paragrafe te veçanta e nuk e ke idene se per çfare flitet-cili eshte konteksti-sila periudha kohore-kujt i drejtohet-kush e ka shkruar-pse e ka shkruar-çfare gjuhe ka perdorur-analiza gramatikale-sintaksa-etj etj etj etj etj....mund te nxjerresh 200 mije kuptime por jo ate kuptim QE ZOTI KA DASHUR TE SHPREHE! E nese menyra jote e interpretimit eshte vetem kjo-o forum126 i dashur....mund te te ndihmoj edhe une me te gjithe miqte e mij te krishtere ne kete forum e te nxjerrim 50 fishin e gabimeve te Bibles qe JU keni nxjerre deri tani (si ajo fletore e tmerrshme qe keni perkthyer ne shqip qe nga 1993 'Myslimani dhe kristiani' qe eshte ofendim edhe per zgjuarsine e nje rose me H5N1....), per t'ju bere qefin por qe nuk ka ME TE VOGLEN VLERE!!!!

Te thashe heren e fundit qe Bibla jone quhet JEZU KRISHT sepse ai eshte plotesimi, realizimi, shpjegimi i BIBLES. 

"...keni degjuar te thone.... KURSE UNE PO JU THEM...duajeni njeri-tjetrin siç une JU DESHA JUVE, duajini armiqte tuaj, lutuni per ata qe ju bejne keq...."

KJO ESHTE BIBLA o forum126! E nese ti gjen ne fjalet e Krishtit ftese per te vrare hajdutet apo prostitutat, nese me gjen nje ftese e dale nga goja e Krishtit per ME TE VOGLEN DHUNE....drejtuar nxenesve e apostujve te vet...ma trego e une te premtoj qe do te behem menjehere Mormon!

Ato shkrime qe ti ofron...ku na servir nje zot inatçi e te padretje...qe ben dallime mes krijesave te veta (besimtaret po e jo besimtaret t'u priten duart.... sikur ato t'i kishte krijuar djalli e jo AI) kane vetem nje efekt...t'i provokojne te vjellat 99 perqind te globit tokesor!

Te lutem....lexo! Mjafton te hapesh sitet e krishtera e gjen dokumentat ZYRTARE te kishes:
per interpretimin e Shkrimit te Shenjte
per Shkrimin e Shenjte dhe hebrenjte
Katekizmin e Kishes Katolike
Codex Juri Canonici
Dokumentat e Koncilit Vatikan i II

e plot te tjera....nuk do ti kuptosh...por do te kuptosh qe Kisha ka nje gjuhe ZYRTARE e te gjithe te krishteret e teologet qe na mesojne aty kane mbeshtetjen per te mos pjelle PALLAVRA si puna juaj ku nje IMAM nuk meson njesoj me IMAMIN e xhamise fqinje. Njeri bertet per paqe e tjetri ulerin per lufte te shenjte. Po lajmet i shikon ti?????   Me gjithe guximin dhe besimin e patundur ke themeluesi juaj... per koherence...jo vetem qe nuk do te shkruaja per te drejtat e njeriut por do te heshtja duke u skuqur deri tek veshet!!!

----------


## Cappuccino

*Vazhdojme me temen...*

 Artikulli 18) Secili njeri ka te drejten e lire per fe, mendime dhe 
ndergjegjje; Ne kuader te kesaj te drejte hyn edhe e drejta e cdo individi 
te ndrroje fene ose bindjet e tija, gjithashtu, fene dhe bindjet e tija t’i 
ushtroi vetem ose ne grup, privat ose ne publik, permes edukimit, ushtrimit, 
sherbimeve fetare.

 Muslimanet te cilet e ndrrojne fene e tyre hyn ne rrezik jete dhe 
konsiderohen si jasht ligjit per gjuajtje.

Bukhari V.9 B. 83, N. 17
Abdullah tregoi: Apostulli i Allahut tha: „ Gjaku i muslimanit i cili 
deshmon qe askush tjeter nuk guxon te adhurohet perpos Allahut dhe qe une 
jame Apostulli i tij, nuk guxon te vritet, me perjashtim ne tri raste: Per 
vrasje. Nje person i martuar i cili bene seks ilegal dhe individet qe bejne 
Apostat (braktisin islamin).

Volume 4 Number 260:
Alia i djegi disa njerez dhe ky lajm mbrriu tek Ibn Abas, i cili tha:“ Sikur 
te kisha qene ne vendin e tyre nuk do t’i kisha dijegur, sepse sic ka thene 
edhe profeti:“ Mos e deno askend me denimin e Allahut!“ Nuk ka dyshim, une 
do t’i kisha vrare sepse profeti tha: „Kur nje musliman e braktis islamin, 
atehere vritni ate.“

 Artikulli 19) Secili individ duhet te gezoj te drejten e tij te shprehet i 
lirshem si dhe te shkembbeje informacione lirshem pa kufi.

 Koran 33/60-61.
Nese hipokritet dhe ata qe ne zemrat e tyre kane smundje, dhe ata, te cilet 
perhapin thashetheme neper qytet, nuk heqin dore nga kjo, keshtu do te 
nxisim ne ty me siguri kunder tyre; Pastaj, ata nuk do te kene mundesine te 
qendrojne si fqinje prane teje, nese vetem per nje kohe te shkurter. Shume 
larg jeni ju nga besimi! Kudo qe te ndodhen, duhet te kapen dhe te 
ekzekutohen.

*Mrekullia tjeter e Profetit Muhamet... Tmerr*


Ahadith:

Sunan Abu DawudBuch 38; Nummer 4348

Abdullah Ibn Abbas tregoi:

Nje i verber kishte per grau nje nene skllave e cila panderprere ofendonte 
dhe fliste keq per profetin (pqaja e Allahut qoft me te). Ai e kritikoi ate, 
por ajo nuk pushoi me zakonin e saj. Nje dite filloi ajo te fliste keq per 
profetin dhe te ofendonte ate. Keshtu qe ai e mori nje shkop e vendosi mbi 
barkun e saj dhe beri presion mbi te dhe e mbyti gruan e tij. Nje foshnje qe 
doli ne mes te kembeve te saja ishte i mbuluar me gjak. Te nesermen u 
informua profet (Paqja e Allahut qoft me te) mbi kete ngjarje.Ai i tuboi 
njerzit dhe tha:“ Burri i cili e ka bere kete, me te drejt te Allahut dhe 
timen, i kerkoj te ngritet ne kemb“! Vrasesi u ngrit duke u dridhur ne kemb. 
Ai u ul para profetit (Allahu qoft me te) dhe tha: „Apostulli i Allahut! Une 
jame prona e saj deh ajo kishte zakon te fliste keq per ty dhe te ofendonte. 
Une ia ndalova, por ajo nuk pushoj, e kritikova, por ajo nuk ndaloi me 
zakonin e saj. Une kame dy djeme me te, te cilet jane si perle te vegjel dhe 
ajo ishte partnerja ime. Naten e kaluar filloi te fliste keq per juve dhe te 
te ofendoi.Une mora nje shkop, ia vura mbi barkun e saj dhe e mbyta. Pas 
kesaj, profeti tha: Oh jeni deshmitar, per gjakun e saj nuk duhet te paguhet 
para gjaku (hakmarrjeje).

Ahadith:

Sunan Abu-Dawud; Buch 38Nummer 4349

Ali ibn Abu Talib tha: Nje grau hevreje kishte zakon te fliste keq per 
profetin dhe ta ofendonte ate. Nje burr e shtrangulli ate derisa ajo vdic. 
Apostulli i Allahut (paqja qoft me te) tregoi qe per gjakun e saj nuk duhet 
paguar demeshperbilm.

Me fjale te tjera, kush ofendon profetin dhe islamin, duhet te kete frike te 
vritet. Vrasesi kalon pa denim. Tmeeerr  :sarkastik:  
*Karikaturat e Profetit na qojne te fala gagagaa*



 Artikulli 23) Secili individ ka te drejten e tij te punes dhe zgjedhjen e 
profesionit te lire sipas deshires.

Femrat ne islam nuk kane te drejt pune. Ato duhet te marrin lejen e burrit 
ose te babait.


Artikulli 26) Secili individ ka te drejten e tij per edukim. Zili i edukimit 
duhet te jete, zhvillimi i personalitetit te nje individi, perforcimi dhe 
rrespektimi I te drejtave themelore. Edukimi duhet te lehtesoj mirekuptimin, 
durimin, shoqrimin ne mes te kombeve, racave dhe grupeve religjioze te 
ndryshme si dhe te mundesojne veprimtarine e kombeve te bashkuara per 
ruajtjen e paqes.

 Koran 5/51. O Ju qe besoni! Mos i beni shok te krishteret dhe jahudet…

Koran 5/55. Shoket tuaj jane vetem Allahu dhe i derguari i tij dhe 
besimtaret, te cilet praktikojne lutjen, paguajne Zikatin dhe adhurojne 
vetem Allahun.

Si Allahu (I padukshmi) shoku i besimtareve? 

 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Arcimedes

> Bibla eshte shume ndryshe.............



Mirmbrema,

Kur e lexova kete fjali ketu siper qe Bibla eshte ndryshe, mu kujtua dicka qe un e mesova dikur. Dhe erdhi koha qe ta shkruaj tani: Testamenti i ri eshte shume me ndryshe dhe shume me i thjeshte nga se sa e dime ne. 

Un shkruajta "i thjeshte", sepse eshte shume i thjeshte per disa njerez ne bote qe e quajne veten e tyre "Gnostic". Gnostic do te thote Ai qe din (i dituri) dhe un e mbaj veten nje "I ditur Kristian". Un kam shkruajtur gjithmone ketu ne forum qe Bibla, por edhe Kurani ne pergjithesi kane shume perbashkesi me njera-tjetren.

Testamenti i ri eshte shkruajtur simbas tregimeve te 4 aposteve, por mungon edhe tregimi i nje apostulli dhe ky eshte Judas. 

Un e di tregimin e Judes. Ke Judas Jezusi tregon nje histori qe eshte e ngjashme me besimin tim: 
"Zoti jeton ne trupin e te gjithe njerezve". Neqoftese shume njerez do ta dinin kete histori, atehere kjo ndoshta do te ishte me mire per Kristianet, por edhe per shume njerez qe kerkojne drejtesi ne kete bote.

Aposteli Judas njihet si tradhetari i Jezusit, mirepo do te vij nje dite dhe ju te gjithe do ta njihni historine e tij te vertete, ashtu sikur e mesova dhe e kuptova edhe une. Judas eshte njeriu me i paster nga te gjithe apostelet e tjere dhe Jezusi i tregon atij qe ai do te denohet e do te vuaje shume ne kete bote, sepse Judas e njeh Jezusin dhe Jezusi i premton Judas te fshehta e Zotit. 

Zotin qe ka brenda Judas ka edhe Jezusi dhe ata jane te njejte, sepse qe te dy kane nje Zot qe i njeh ata shume mire. 

..................................................  ..................................................  ...................

Cappuccino, nje njeri shpirtmire nuk hakmerret e as nuk e lufton.  
Por, Zoti do te pastroje edhe ty, ashtu sikur ai na pastron ne te gjithe. 

..................................................  ..................................................  .......................

Te drejtat e njeriut kane ngjashmeri shume te madhe me tregimin e Judas qe kisha Katolike, apo besimi Otordoks e kane fshehur gjithmone. Testamenti i ri nuk eshte korrekt, sepse mungojne disa gjera shume te rendesishme. 

Tani vazhdoni perseri e shkruani cfare te doni. Un shkruajta ato qe kisha per te shkruar.


P.s. : Nuk dua qe te shkruaj me dicka per Testamentin e ri, sepse shume njerez ketu, por edhe anembane botes din shume pak rreth tij dhe un nuk kam deshire qe te debatoj. Do te shkruaj perseri kur te gjej ata qe din dicka rreth besimit tim dhe rreth Judas. Zoti jeton ke te gjithe ne njerezit dhe na don ne te gjithe njesoj . Te drejtat e njeriut do te ishin me te lehta per me u zbatuar neqoftese njerezit do te ishin dakort me kete qe nevizova un siper, sepse askush nuk don qe te vrasi nje Zot qe kurre nuk mund te vritet, apo denohet.

Dhe ju lutem lereni kete qe shkruajta, sepse do te ishte gjynah per ata qe megjithmend duan qe te dijne dicka rreth Testamentit te ri.  



Kalofshi mire.

----------


## student romak

Archimedes... e shoh se besimin tend e ke bazuar mbi fantazirat e National Geographic! Pergezime! Por mendoj edhe se ende nuk e ke kuptuar ç'eshte AGNOSTICISMI...informohu!

Per te shtuar fene tende... po te propozoj edhe librin e fundit shkencor qe me ne fund na zbuloi te fshehtat e kristianizmit... Kodi da Vinci....(me dhemb zemra kur mendoj se po ndihmoj edhe une ta bej milioner ate qelbanik....).

Ungjilli i Judes nuk eshte ndonje zbulim i ri e pikerisht sepse eshte gnostik eshte edhe i pa vlere. 

Duke perfunduar, te keshilloj te lexosh edhe libra te tjere me permbajtje fetare:
Maga Amelia
Teletobies
Tom and Jerry

lexo!!!!

----------


## [xeni]

> Shpresoj te jete shaka!!!!!!!
> 
> Sinqerisht!!!! forum126 e mora vesh qe eshte *teresisht i çmendur* dhe capuccino ia fut kot fare....
> 
> "Artikulli 5) Askush nuk guxon t'i nenshtrohet dhunes ose trajtimit poshterues dhe jonjerzor.
> 
> Quran5/38 Hajduti dhe hajdutja - keputjauni duart per ate qe kane bere dhe si denim frikedhenes nga Allahu. Dhe Allahu eshte i gjithefuqishmi."
> 
> Dhe keni guxim te flisni per tolerance fetare e per te mirat e kuranit???????????????????????????????????
> ...





> Bibla nuk eshte njesoj si Kurani jot, eshte shume ndryshe. Heren e fundit te thashe qe interpretimin e Bibles lerua teologeve te krishtere, sepse vetem ata jane te afte ta interpretojne siç duhet...sepse atye ua ka besuar Kisha interpretimin e Fjales se Zotit.


Ti student romak permbahu dhe mos bej rolin e psikiatrit ketu se nuk te pagun njeri me caktu se kush eshte i çmendur e kush eshte ne rregull. Pastaj, keto gjera jane relative. Mua, per shembull, shume me i çmendur me dukesh ti, qe vjen e fut hundet ne nje teme per nje fe qe s'te takon (bashke me ate Capuccinon), sesa forum126 qe po flet per fene se ciles i beson, gje qe eshte krejt normale. Por une s'e them kete. Po qe i çmendur, je per veten tende. Qofsh me nder!  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne tjeter ane, je shume kontradiktor. Ndersa thua qe Biblen e ka lene Kisha ne dore te teologeve (mentalitet mesjetar), keshtu qe nuk i takon nje muslimani te flase per te, nuk ngurron qe te vish e te besh komente per nje varg Kur'ani. Pse nuk i terheq vemendjen atij bashke-fetarit tend, qe rrin tere kohes duke folur per Kur'anin, qe te mos flase per gjera qe nuk i takojne, po vetem forum126-es?!

Sa i takon prerjes se dores per hajdutin, ajo ty mund te duket shume e tmerrshme por ne te vertete nuk eshte aspak ashtu. Per nje gje te tille ka shume kushte. Per shembull, nje personi qe eshte ne nevoje dhe vjedh per kete arsye nuk i pritet dora. Nje denim i tille vlen per rastet ekstreme. Po te lexosh Historine Islame e sheh se nje denim i tille eshte aplikuar shume rralle. Ka shume arsye per kete. Ne rradhe te pare, nuk jane denuar njerezit kot me kot, per arsye te thjeshta dhe ajne marre ne konsiderate situatat. Se dyti, fakti qe ekziston nje denim i tille, ka luajtur rol tek njerezit. Se treti, ndjenja e komunitetit ka qene shume e zhvilluar. etj. etj. 


Ketu ishin disa shkrime shume me vend dhe qenkan fshire. Moderatoret, po te jene te sinqerte, duhet te fshijne temen fare, qe s'ka vend ne kete nen-forum, jo te krasisin edhe deget me te bukura te kesaj peme te shemtuar, qe e ka mbjell kapuqino prej Kosove me shume pasion, siç ka bere ne te gjithe forumin.

----------


## student romak

[QUOTE='[xeni]']Ti student romak permbahu dhe mos bej rolin e psikiatrit ketu se nuk te pagun njeri me caktu se kush eshte i çmendur e kush eshte ne rregull. Pastaj, keto gjera jane relative. Mua, per shembull, shume me i çmendur me dukesh ti, qe vjen e fut hundet ne nje teme per nje fe qe s'te takon (bashke me ate Capuccinon), sesa forum126 qe po flet per fene se ciles i beson, gje qe eshte krejt normale. Por une s'e them kete. Po qe i çmendur, je per veten tende. Qofsh me nder!  :buzeqeshje: 

O Xeni (a) ça jeti se nuk e di!!!

...jam une ai qe i fus hundet e qe bej rolin e psikiatrit (gje qe mund ta bej fare mire sepse e kam studiuar...). 

Nuk eshte kontradiktore kur them qe duhet te jene teologet te interpretojne Shkrimin tim te Shenjte (ça mund te dish ti....) sepse BIBLA interpretohet, kurse shkencetaret e kalibrit tend dine vetem te lexojne e ta marin ashtu siç eshte shkruar, duke e shkeputur nga e gjitha! Prandaj edhe une kam guximin te flas per Kuranin tuaj; e para sepse e kam studiuar, e dyta - sepse bej te njejten gje qe beni ju: e lexoj dhe e ve ne praktike.  "...hajdutit duhet ti priten duart....tia presim!"  Kontradikten une e shikoj ne ate perpjekjen tende anemike per te justifikuar...nuk i pritet te gjitheve... jo po mund ti presim vetem nje gisht... por nese e ka bere nga uria ti presim vetem thonjte... qesharake them une!

Nuk eshte me normal nje ligj; qe nuk meret me prerje gjymtyresh e organesh te tjera por qe jep denim me burgim ose demshperblim????

Mendoj se si une, si noname apo capuccino kete gje duam te shprehim...absurditetin e nje ligji qe perendimi ka 10 shekuj qe e ka braktisur e qe ju po sforcoheni t'ia ri-servirni botes si progresiv!!!! 

Mos kam shkruar gje ke dhoma e myslimaneve???? JO!

Ceno... prit te te dale alkoli pastaj shkruaj! Edhe ti qofsh me nder! Mi bej te fala forum126!!!!

Dy gjera jane te pa fund: universi dhe budallalleku i njerezve! Edhe une i Einstein...per te parin kam ende dyshime. Fajin e ke ti Xeni!

----------


## [xeni]

> Nuk eshte kontradiktore kur them qe duhet te jene teologet te interpretojne Shkrimin tim te Shenjte (ça mund te dish ti....) sepse BIBLA interpretohet, kurse shkencetaret e kalibrit tend dine vetem te lexojne e ta marin ashtu siç eshte shkruar, duke e shkeputur nga e gjitha! Prandaj edhe une kam guximin te flas per Kuranin tuaj; e para sepse e kam studiuar, e dyta - sepse bej te njejten gje qe beni ju: e lexoj dhe e ve ne praktike. "...hajdutit duhet ti priten duart....tia presim!" Kontradikten une e shikoj ne ate perpjekjen tende anemike per te justifikuar...nuk i pritet te gjitheve... jo po mund ti presim vetem nje gisht... por nese e ka bere nga uria ti presim vetem thonjte... qesharake them une!


O miku, po flet perçart. Akoma nuk arrin te kuptosh ate qe kam thene. Ti thua  qe Bibla nuk mund te komentohet, perveçse nga teologet, sepse atyre ua ka besuar Kisha. Ta thashe njehere, po ta perseris perseri: Ky ehste mentalitet mesjetar, eshte mentaliteti qe i pat lene mbrapa evropianet, eshte mentaliteti qe i dha mundesi Kishes te mbaj pushtetin ne dore, duke mos lejuar as perkthimin e Bibles ne gjuhe te tjera. Sidoqofte eshte e drejta jote te jetosh akoma ne Mesjete. Ama, ka nje problem. Nuk mund te aplikosh standarte te dyfishta. Vetes t'ia lejosh te besh ç'komente te duash, ndersa te tjereve t'u thuash qe s'kane te drejte. Se ç'kaliber kane njerezit ketu ti nuk mund ta dish, sepse nuk njihemi. Ti, nese ke ndonje diplome, ajo mund te te hyje ne pune te zesh ndonje vend ne Kishe ose ne hierarkine e Vatikanit, e jo per te potencuar argumentet e tua ketu. Thuaj gjerat ashtu si i mendon. S'eshte nevoja te thuash une kam studiuar, ndersa ju jo. Nuk di gje per kete. Nuk ke te drejte te besh derr derr per Kur'anin, ndersa te tjereve t'i thuash qe s'mund te flisni per Biblen. Nese nuk e kupton kaq gje te thjeshte, athere me vjen keq per ty. 



> Mendoj se si une, si noname apo capuccino kete gje duam te shprehim...absurditetin e nje ligji qe perendimi ka 10 shekuj qe e ka braktisur e qe ju po sforcoheni t'ia ri-servirni botes si progresiv!!!!


Çfare thua, se nuk je ne terezi fare! Kush po u servir gje?! Temen e hapi ai tipi qe e ka zakon te beje nje gje te tille, askush nuk po u imponohjet juve. Meqe je student shembullor i kalibrave te larte, dhe meqe jemi tek Deklarata Universale e te Drejtave te Njeriut, a s'me thua se kur eshte formuluar kjo deklarate. 10 shekuj me pare? Ti nuk e dike qe barazine me mashkullin femra e ka marre shekullin qe kaloi dhe akoma na hiqesh si studiues ketu. 




> Ceno... prit te te dale alkoli pastaj shkruaj!


une fatmiresisht nuk pij alkool, grupi.  :shkelje syri: 



> Dy gjera jane te pa fund: universi dhe budallalleku i njerezve! Edhe une i Einstein...per te parin kam ende dyshime. Fajin e ke ti Xeni!


E njihke Ajnshtajninm e? Good for you. Po ça thote Kisha per te njehere?
Fajin e ka budalleku jot, o tipi.

----------


## [xeni]

Na thuaj, meqe ke studiuar ka shume, se sa veteve u eshte prere dora ne Arabine Saudite, qe eshte nje vend ku nje ligj i tille aplikohet.  :uahaha:

----------


## Arcimedes

> Ungjilli i Judes nuk eshte ndonje zbulim i ri e pikerisht sepse eshte gnostik eshte edhe i pa vlere. 
> 
> lexo!!!!



Studenti,

Jo po eshte Bibla me vlere...... Rri more djale rehat se je duke mbrojtur nje liber qe nuk eshte per tu mbrojtur, sepse eshte shume i manipuluar, pa marre parasysh shume arsyet qe nuk dua ti permend. Ky eshte konkluzioni im persa i perket Bibles. 

Kur flasin njerezit 'besimtar' per Biblen, apo testamentin e ri un shkrihem duke qeshur.

Jam Kristian, por nuk kam te bej fare me Papen e Romes, apo me Vatikanin qe vetem rrin e shpelajne trurin e njeriut me ato rituelet e fantazite e tyre. 

Jam Kristian dhe ja ku po e shkruaj ketu qe ta dish ti edhe kush don me e ditur: Un e dua Jezusin, por dua nje tjeter histori te tij qe per mua eshte shume me e besueshme se sa historia qe tregon Kisha, apo Testamenti i ri dhe Kurani ka shume te drejte kur thote qe Muhamedi eshte vula e profeteve. Ki durim te lutem, sepse un mendoj qe do te vij nje dite dhe do ta kuptosh kete qe shkruajta une.

Ti tani e mbron me zjarr Biblen ndoshta, sepse te kane helmuar dhe manipuluar, prandaj, por un kam besim qe do te pastrohet edhe shpirti i jot, ashtu sikur eshte pastruar dhe po pastrohet cdo dite edhe shpirti i im. 


P.s. : nuk doja qe te shkruajta kete qe shkruajta, mirepo un bera detyrimin tim, sepse dua te ndihmoj neqoftese ti deshiron.
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................

Persa i perket temes: Besimi eshte dicka per shpirtin dhe per besimtarin dhe eshte e drejta e besimtarit qe te besoje ne fene e tij. 

Cappuccino, te lutem rrespektoje kete te drejte te njeriut. Besimi eshte i lejueshem dhe ne duhet qe te rrespektojme njerezit qe besojne. Meqense e kishe fjalen per te drejta e njeriut, cappuccino.

----------


## Cappuccino

> Cappuccino, te lutem rrespektoje kete te drejte te njeriut. Besimi eshte i lejueshem dhe ne duhet qe te rrespektojme njerezit qe besojne. Meqense e kishe fjalen per te drejta e njeriut, cappuccino.



Arcimedes

Ju silleni dhe pshtilleni dhe keni mbetur duke pastruar te tjeret nga e keqja.  :pa dhembe:   Je bere si hoxha  i fshatit me keto pastrime. :sarkastik:   Une rrespektoj te drejten e njeriut, bile me shume se ti. Ti nuk e bene kete sepse kerkon nga une te mos diskutojme per islamin, pra me nje fjale kerkon indirekt qe te zezat e islamit nuk duhet te nxirren ne shesh! Eshte kjo e drejta njerzore qe propagon ti?
 A nuk eshte e drejta e njeriut te shkruaj ketu mbi fete, qoft edhe gjerat negative te tyre?? C'nenkupton ti me te drejten e njeriut? 
Une e definoi te drejten ne kete forum keshtu: Kame te drejt edhe t'i nxjerri ne shesh te zezat e fese dhe te kritikoj, mirepo askujt ti imponoj mendimin tim dhe askush nuk eshte i detyrueshem t'i perfill postimet e mia.

E ti tash fillo prap me pastrime shpirterore dhe fantazi hallucinative mbi Juden, Jezusin e Muharremin.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## alko71

A ka krim me te madhe se ti pershkruash Zotit shok apo femije.I paster eshte ai nga ato qe ju te krishteret i pershkruani.A ka kund kriminel me te madh se ai qe i meson femijet me doktrina teresisht te gabuara dhe ua turbullon mendjen dhe shpirtin e tyre te paster.
Nga diskutimet tuaja edhe me teper po bindem se jeni te verbuar nga urrejtja ndaj islamit,e per dashuri ne shpirtin tuaj vetem mund te genjeheni se ajo nuk ka vend aty,ashtu mund te ju duket juve.
Lexoni ligjeraten e fundit qe e mbajti Profeti yne i nderuar Muhamed a.s.(e di se ua vret syte ky emer) e qe quhet ligjerata e lamtumires, dhe te shihni pa
paragjykime a mund te gjeni vetem nje fjali te vetme qe te mos pajtoheni me te.

Ti nxenesi romak mjaft se e teprove.Ti as se paske lexuar Kur'anin e lere me studijuar.Apo ndoshta e ke lexuar por me udhezime te mesuesve tu se si duhet te lexohet,se po e lexove ndryshe s'ben se luhatet themeli i kristianizmit ne bote.
Pse i merrni nga Kur'ani vetem ato qe ju konvenojne  dhe te shkurtuara duke i nxjerrur nga kuptimi i vertete i tyre? A.....po, se  harrova se ju jeni nga ai lloji njerezore me i ulet qe e shtremberojne apo fshehin te verteten, me qellim perfitimi nga kjo bote(e kam fjalen per ju tre musketeret)
 Cappucino krahasoje deklaraten tende me Hytben(Ligjeraten) e permendur me siper dhe sjelle ketu nese je qe e don te verteten.
E di se nuk do ta sjellish sepse te dhemb fooooort po ta paraqesish islamin real.

Arkimedis  ti je tashme nje musliman edhe pse ndoshta nuk je i vetedijshem per kete. Te kam vella qe tani e tutje dhe te uroj nga zemra e shpirtit te ngritesh sa me shume mbi armiqt e se vertetes.

----------


## Cappuccino

*Neni 1) Te gjithe njerzit jane te lire dhe te barabart ne dinjitet dhe te drejta qe nga lindja. Ata posedojne arsyen dhe ndergjegjen dhe duhet te ndeshin njeri tjetrin ne mendje dhe vllazeri.*

Koran 4/144. O ju qe besoni! mos i beni pabesimtaret per shoke para besimtareve. Deshironi t'i jepni Allahut nje deshmi te hapur kunder juve?

Koran 9/28. O ju qe besoni! Me te vertet, sherbetoret e idhujve jane te papaster...

Koran 4/101. Dhe kur te levizni neper vendin, atehere nuk eshte per ju mekat, ne qoftese ju e shkurtoni lutjen, kur te frikoheni se pabesimtaret do te ju bien ne qafe. Me te vertet, pabesimtaret jane armiku i bindur i juve. 

Koran 2/178. O ju qe besoni, hakmarrjen per te vrarit e keni obligim: I liri per te lirin, skllavi per skllavin, dhe gruaja per gruan. Sikur t'i hiqet (lirohet) njerit dicka nga vllau i tij, atehere duhet te ngritet kerkesa per larje te denimit me liresi, dhe vrasesi vullnetmire duhte t'i paguaj viktimes para per gjakun. Kjo eshte nje lehtesi per juve dhe nje zemergjeresi. Dhe kush te bene me vone nje krim, ate e kap nje denim i rende.




Me fjale te tjera, barazia e njerzeve ne islam nuk akzeptohet. Takime vllazerore duhet te kete vetem ne mes te besimtareve. Tmeeeerr..... 

Ju lutem juve dijetareve te islamit te me jepni sqarim se vertet keto vargje me kane tmerruar se tepermi???!

----------

